# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Uudet tulokkaat tavaraliikenteen vapautuessa

## Dr16

Tämänpäivän Kauppalehti uutisoi tähän mennessä yhden ulkomaisen toimijan jättäneen turvallisuustodistushakemuksen! Saapa nähdä onko DB jo asialla vai joku muu! Lehdessä annettiin ymmärtää, että muitakin saattaa tulla vielä keväällä.

Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten tulevat yritykset ratkaisevat veturinkuljettajapulman ja muutenkin henkilökunnan rekrytoinnin!

----------


## Kani

Jos uudet liikennöitsijät pitävät kiirettä, ehtivät vielä järjestää oman kurssin. Halukkaista opiskelijoista ei varmaan olisi pulaa, kun VR:llekin on hakenut aina satoja kun kuljettajakursseja on ollut.

----------


## JE

> Tämänpäivän Kauppalehti uutisoi tähän mennessä yhden ulkomaisen toimijan jättäneen turvallisuustodistushakemuksen! Saapa nähdä onko DB jo asialla vai joku muu! Lehdessä annettiin ymmärtää, että muitakin saattaa tulla vielä keväällä.


Ilmeisesti ainakin parilla kotimaisellakin taholla on ollut tiettyä kiinnostusta. Tuo turvallisuustodistushakemuksen jättäjä voi todellakin olla DB-konserni, en sitä sinänsä ihmettelisi. Vetoa en asian puolesta silti löisi, koska Tanskan-toimintojen rajun supistamisen ja Ruotsin hallituksen äskettäisen päätöksen (olla myymättä Green Cargo -konsernia DB:lle) myötä DB:n laajentuminen väistämättä suuntautuu ensi sijassa muualle kuin pohjoismaihin. Niin tai näin, DB:llä on suurista ulkomaisista parhaat edellytykset tulla Suomeen. Muita kandidaatteja voisivat olla esimerkiksi
Green Cargo, joka nähtävästi pysyy itsenäisenäCargo Net (konttijunaliikenteen markkinajohtaja Ruotsissa ja Norjassa)Canadian National, joka omistaa jo Britannian suurimman tavarayhtiön EWS:nEesti Raudtee (EVR)First Group, Britannia. Tätä ei oikein uskoisi, mutta yhtiö ilmeisesti jossain vaiheessa omisti GB Railwaysin kautta Viron EdelaraudteenJokin vähäisempi toimija Ruotsin rataverkolta (Hector Rail, Ofotbanen...)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos uudet liikennöitsijät pitävät kiirettä, ehtivät vielä järjestää oman kurssin. Halukkaista opiskelijoista ei varmaan olisi pulaa, kun VR:llekin on hakenut aina satoja kun kuljettajakursseja on ollut.


Kuljettajakoulutus on EU:ssa yhtenäistymässä, ja RHK on noudattanut varsin tiukasti näitä sääntöjä. Kuljettajakelpoisuus on kaksiosainen. Yleinen kelpoisuus antaa oikeuden kuljettaa junaa, kalustokohtainen kelpoisuus antaa oikeuden ajaa tiettyä kalustotyyppiä.

Systeemi on periaatteessa sama kuin on ollut VR Oy:lläkin. Mutta peruspätevyys on pätevä EU-alueella. Käytännössä tosin on vahvistettava sen ratahallinnon alueen erikoisominaisuudet, joilla aikoo ajaa. Mutta se ei ole ongelma, ovathan opastinjärjestelmät vaihtuvia meilläkin ollet jo aikaisemminkin.

Eli jos DB tulee tänne, se voi roudata porukan vaikka Saksasta. Tosin käytännössä edellytetään kielitaitoa, mutta kiintoisa kysymys voi olla, kummalta. Kuljettajalta vai junaohjaukselta. DB voi myös kouluttaa suomalaisen muualla kuin VR koulutuskeskuksessa. Lisäksi on todettava, ettei kyse ole kauheasta koulutustarpeesta. Entisiä VR Oy:n kuljettajia on muissa hommissa. Esim. Kuusankoski-Voikkaa rautatiellä, mutta myös ajamassa H:gin takseja, esim.

Rohkenen epäillä, että kuljettajat ovat pienin murhe, joka lienee jo varmistettu ajat sitten. Ihmisethän ovat kaupan.

Antero

----------


## Compact

VR:n kuljettajia voi tosiaan olla jossain muualla töissä kuin valtion rataverkolla, eli tehtasratapihalla tai maantiellä. Mutta entisten VR:n kuljettajien on todella vaikeaa päästä töihin "tänään" jollekin muulle operaattorille valtion rataverkolle.

Kysykääpä MVH-nimiseltä Dv13-operaattorilta.

----------


## Kani

> Eli jos DB tulee tänne, se voi roudata porukan vaikka Saksasta. Tosin käytännössä edellytetään kielitaitoa, mutta kiintoisa kysymys voi olla, kummalta. Kuljettajalta vai junaohjaukselta.


Kohta siis tarvitaan VR-Ulkomaailma-VR-sanakirjaa. Hyvä! Kätevintä olisi varmaan ohjauskielen vaihto englanniksi koko rataverkolla. Saisivat Kontiomäelläkin opetella esimerkiksi, että juu = roger

_Malami prepared for arrival by signal lights._

----------


## JE

> Kohta siis tarvitaan VR-Ulkomaailma-VR-sanakirjaa. Hyvä! Kätevintä olisi varmaan ohjauskielen vaihto englanniksi koko rataverkolla. Saisivat Kontiomäelläkin opetella esimerkiksi, että juu = roger


Todennäköisesti juuri noin tulee ennemmin tai myöhemmin tapahtumaan. En tosin ihan varma ole, onko se ratkaisu silti kätevin. Muutaman pikkuoperaattorin takia on ehkä hassua vaihtaa kaikkea junansuoritusta vieraalle kielelle, varsinkaan sellaiselle joka on kuitenkin väärä Venäjän-liikenteen kannalta. Toisaalta Venäjän suuntahan ei kilpailulle avaudukaan.

----------


## KMT

> Rataverkon avautuminen tavaraliikenteen kilpailulle vuoden 2007 alusta on jo saanut jo yhden tahon liikkeelle. VR:n mahdollinen kilpailija on Viroon rekisteröity AS Spacecom. Suomen rautatiekuljetuksista kiinnostunut yritys on jättänyt Ratahallintokeskukseen turvallisuustodistushakemuksen.

----------


## JE

Jopas nyt...

Spacecomin nettisivuista päätellen pulju on kooltaan pienehkö, vetureita tusinan verran. Ihmettelen hiukan, millä eväillä firma aikoo Suomessa aloittaa. Toivon mukaan Spacecom muodostuu uskottavaksi, monialaiseksi ja vakaaksi toimijaksi markkinoilla. Sinänsä kiinnostaisi kyllä tietää, mikä yrityksen motiivina on etsiä markkinoita juuri Suomesta.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Spacecomin takana tuntuu olevan venäläinen Severstaltrans, joka on osa huomattavaa Severstal-terästeollisuuskonsernia. Taustalla lienevätkin siis melkoiset resurssit.

Ovelaa sinänsä, Severstal-yhtymä liikennöi Suomeen jo nyt, ei tosin rautateitä myöten vaan lentäen. Itse löysin kylläkin vain viimesuvisen aikataulun: www.airport.cpv.ru
Muistelisin noiden Tsherepovets-Petroskoi-Helsinski (niinkuin sivuilla ainakin yhdessä kohtaa lukee   :Smile:   ) -lentojen olleen jo joitakin vuosia kulussa.

----------


## JSL

Ei ole mikään ihme, että virolaisfirma hinkuaa Suomeen, virolaisten palkat paljon vuonompia kuin finskien, vr ylihinnoitellut palvelunsa, jos ylipäätään se haluaa palvella, sama raideleveys eli venäläiset väkivahvat riisselsähköveturit käyvät suoraan, tosin jos vetää lenkkikytkinvaunuja, täytyy muistaa ottaa puskimet mukaan! Saattepa nähdä kun virolaiset repivät vielä kovat voitot suomesta. Ei näkynyt avoimia paikkoja sivuilla.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Itse löysin kylläkin vain viimesuvisen aikataulun: www.airport.cpv.ru


OT: On siellä vennäänkielisellä puolella tuorekin...   :Wink:

----------


## JE

> Ei ole mikään ihme, että virolaisfirma hinkuaa Suomeen, virolaisten palkat paljon vuonompia kuin finskien, vr ylihinnoitellut palvelunsa, jos ylipäätään se haluaa palvella, sama raideleveys eli venäläiset väkivahvat riisselsähköveturit käyvät suoraan, tosin jos vetää lenkkikytkinvaunuja, täytyy muistaa ottaa puskimet mukaan! Saattepa nähdä kun virolaiset repivät vielä kovat voitot suomesta. Ei näkynyt avoimia paikkoja sivuilla.


Kaikki riippuu siitä, mitä Spacecom on tulossa kuljettamaan. Nähtävästi vapaata kilpailua on luvassa. Kilpailun oikeudenmukaisuudesta en sano mitään, mutta siis vapaata on kuitenkin. Ruotsin kokemuksistakin voi todeta sen, että parhaat edellytykset investoida on ulkomaisella suuryrityksellä, jolla on suuret pääomat takanaan jo ennestään.

TE116- ja TshME3-veturit, joita firmalla on, ovat jo läpäisseet EU-säädösten seulan Virossa, Suomeen kelvatakseen ne tarvitsisivat varmuudella ainakin joitakin muutoksia. Puskin/kytkinasia on niitä vähäpätöisimpiä, omiin vaunuihinsa yhtiö voi laittaa keskuspuskimet, ja kyllähän niitä sekä keskus- että sivupuskimin varustettuja välivaunujakin voi hyödyntää.

----------


## vompatti

Spacecomin historia Virossa ei ole aivan ruusuinen, katsokaapa vaikka näitä:
EVR:n vanha tiedote
EVR:n tiedote 2005-10-05
Regnum-tietotoimiston venäjänkielinen tiedote 2005-04-22




> TE116- ja TshME3-veturit, joita firmalla on, ovat jo läpäisseet EU-säädösten seulan Virossa, Suomeen kelvatakseen ne tarvitsisivat varmuudella ainakin joitakin muutoksia.


Tässä viestiketjussa kirjoitin siitä, että Severstaltrans saattaa tulla Suomeen liikennöimään ja mahdollisesti venäläisillä vetureilla. Samassa viestiketjussa venäläisten vetureiden soveltumista Suomeen epäiltiin. Erityisen kovasti asiaa epäili JE. Nyt samanlaista epäilyä ei ole lainkaan. Viidessä kuukaudessa on ilmeisesti tapahtunut suuria muutoksia, sillä nyt vain todetaan vetureiden "läpäisseen säädösten seulan" ja että veturit vaativat "joitakin muutoksia". Vai onko asia niin, että Venäjän veturi ei Suomeen käy, mutta samanlainen Viron veturi käy?

----------


## Compact

Nyt kiinnostaakin tietää, että mitä Severstalin kombinaatti oikein valmistaa ja miten se lähettää tuotteitaan muihin maihin. Onko ajatuksena hyödyntää Suomen logistisesti hienoja, vaikkakin kalliita satamia?

Hyötyisikö Raahen Rautaruukki pellettijunaliikenteessään tästä yhtiöstä? 

Nykyään kulkee myös paljon transito-rautapellettiä Kostamuksen-Vartiuksen kautta Kokkolan Ykspihlajaan. Onko se peräisin Severstalilta Tsherepovetsistä tai jostain muualta? Tavaraa tulee Suomeen laivattavaksi edelleen ympäri Eurooppaa ja valtamerten takaisiin kohteisiin. Viime vuonna oli aika-ajoin lähes "pellettiralli" meneillään Vartiuksen ja Ykspihlajan välillä. Junia kulki kuin karvaköyttä Vartiuksesta Oulun kautta Pohjanmaan rataa pitkin ja ruuhkan takia myös Ylä-Savon Iisalmen kautta kulkeva rataosa oli täynnä pellettiä, kun ei linja rannikolla enää vetänyt.

En siis tiedä Severstalin tuotteista yhtikäs mitään, mutta jokin vitsi tässä Spacecomin jutussa täytyy olla.

Ainakin yhtiön henkilöstöllä on jo nyt hyvä oman liikennelaitoksen ylläpitämä YAK-lentolinja Tsherepovetsistä Helsinki-Vantaalle joka arkipäivä. Huolto ainakin pelaa sitä kautta.

Mielenkiintoista!

----------


## Antero Alku

Muistetaan nyt kumminkin, että EU:n ulkorajalla säilyy VR Oy:n ja venäläisten monopoli. Siitä on valtioiden välinen sopimus. Tosin sitä sopimusta mitattanee vielä rajan yli tulevan yksityisraiteen kanssa, mutta se on eri juttu.

Severstal ei siten voi tulla esim. Kostamuksen liikenteeseen. Eestin ja Suomen väliseen liikenteeseen se voi tulla, kunhan välille saadaan junalauttalaiturit. Junalauttahan väliä jo ajaa.

Mielenkiintoista!

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Nyt kiinnostaakin tietää, että mitä Severstalin kombinaatti oikein valmistaa ja miten se lähettää tuotteitaan muihin maihin. Onko ajatuksena hyödyntää Suomen logistisesti hienoja, vaikkakin kalliita satamia?
> 
> Hyötyisikö Raahen Rautaruukki pellettijunaliikenteessään tästä yhtiöstä?


Severstal on nimensä mukaisesti teräsyhtiö, mutta toimii kuitenkin monella muullakin alalla (mm. autonvalmistuksessa). Lisätietoja saa yhtiön englanninkielisiltä kotisivuilta.

Severstal on suuri viejä, mutta en tiedä, hyödyntääkö se nykyisin Suomen satamia. Severstal omistaa nykyisin Kostamuksen tehtaat. Severstaltrans on liikennöitsijä, joka kuljettaa mitä tahansa - ei vain emoyhtiönsä tuotteita.

----------


## JE

> Severstal ei siten voi tulla esim. Kostamuksen liikenteeseen. Eestin ja Suomen väliseen liikenteeseen se voi tulla, kunhan välille saadaan junalauttalaiturit. Junalauttahan väliä jo ajaa.


Tuo Venäjän-liikenteen VR-monopoli on todellakin huomionarvoinen ilmiö. Mutta Viron junalautan suhteen täytyy muistaa muutama seikka. Ennen kaikkea se, että junalauttaa reitillä käyttänyt Seawind Line (eli Silja) osana saneeraustaan myyntikuntoon myi oman lauttansa väliltä pois. Sen raideleveyskin oli ikävät 1435 mm, joten telinvaihto olisi tarvittu molemmissa päissä. Vai onko linjalla joku muu junalauttaa käyttävä firma? Kenties oikealla raideleveydellä varustetun aluksen kanssa? Joka tapauksessa junalautta olisi todella hieno asia rautateiden tavaraliikenteen - ja pidemmän päälle myös henkilöliikenteen - kehittymisen kannalta.

----------


## Compact

Rautatierajasopimusten mukaan naapurimaasta saadaan ajaa rajan yli seuraavalle asemalle. Niinkuin RZD tulee Vainikkalaan, Imatrankoskelle, Niiralaan ja Vartiukseen. VR:llä on samat oikeudet ajaa Venäjän ensimmäiselle asemalle viedäkseen/tuodakseen junan. Olisiko nyt nykykäytännön mukainen Vainikkalan kaveri Buslovskaja entisen Luzhaikan (Nurmi) sijasta,  jokatapauksessa Svetogorskiin (Ensoon) sekä Värtsilään ja Kainuussa on Kivijärvi, mutta operointiasemahan on siellä Kostamus.

Ruotsin liikenne toimii tällä tavalla, kun ei ole ennakkoluuloja. VR käy päivittäin Haaparannalla ja Green Cargo puolestaan Torniossa. Vastaava matkustajaliikenne oli aikoinaan suurelle yleisölle tuttua toimintaa.

Viime vuosikymmenellä muutamana kesänä ajettiin venäläisiä matkustajajunia Imatrankoskelta Viipuriin. Ne olivat tilausjunapohjaisia, mutta niiden kulkemiseen ei VR:llä ollut mitään asiaa. Eivätkä oikeasti edes niistä mitään tietäneetkään. Junat hoiti venäläinen operaattori ja matkat myi Imatran matkailutoimisto. Junaliikenne loppui sittemmin, kun tuli esille, että raja ei ole avattu yleiselle matkustajaliikenteelle!

Siis, oletetaan että Kostamus on rajasopimuksen mukainen raja-asema. Silloin RZD toisi sinne omilla Teppo-vetureillaan Severstalin yksityisvaunuista kasatun malmijunan ja vetovastuun länteen voisi ottaa Spacecomin Teppo-veturi ja viedä sen vaikka Haaparannalle. Kansainvälinen liikenne on sitten eri asia kuin rajanyliveto. Spacecom ei tietenkään voisi operoida pidemmälle Venäjällä näillä nykymääräyksillä.

Raja-asemien aukioloajoista sopivat valtiot keskenään. Sitä eivät määrittele liikennöitsijät (VR, RZD) eivätkä ratainfran omistajat (RHK, RZD). Tullihallinto on myös eräs merkittävä osatekijä näissä asioissa.

Venäjällä liikennemonopoli on RZD:llä, mutta yksityisvaunuja on varmasti tavaraliikenteen erikoiskalustosta jo suurin osa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiitos Compactille mielenkiintoisesta täsmennyksestä rautatieliikenteen rajasopimukseen. Eipä ole mediassa koskaan esitetty asiaa oikein, vaan annettu aina sellainen kuva, että rajan yli ei ole asiaa kuin VR Oy:llä. Olenkin kummastellut, miten se muka niin on, kun Vainikkalaan tulee joka päivä venäläisiä junia.

Tämä selvennys asettaa Severstalin liikennöinnin aivan uuteen valoon. RZD on epäilemättä aivan toisen hintainen rajan yli vetäjä kuin VR. Severstalille mielekästä businesta lienee hyvinkin se, että se tilaa RZD:ltä roikan Suomen puolelle ja jatkaa siitä itse. Liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaa toisin kuin jos asiassa olisi mukana VR Oy.

Tilannetta havainnollistanee seuraava esimerkki: Siperiasta tuleva kivihiilen rautatierahti Vainikkalaan on halvempi kuin VR Oy:n hinta RZD:n vaunujen vetämisestä purkupaikalle Hakkilaan. Siksi hiili puretaan Vainikkalassa kuorma-autoihin ja tuodaan maanteitse.

Siinä siis käsitystä RZD:n ja VR Oy:n hinnoittelun suhteesta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ennen kaikkea se, että junalauttaa reitillä käyttänyt Seawind Line (eli Silja) osana saneeraustaan myyntikuntoon myi oman lauttansa väliltä pois. Sen raideleveyskin oli ikävät 1435 mm, joten telinvaihto olisi tarvittu molemmissa päissä.


Äh, niinpä tietysti. Kiitos JE tiputtamisesta maan pinnalle, kun en tullut ajatelleeksi, ettei SeaWindin 1435-junalautoista paljon iloa ole Suomen ja Eestin välillä.

Mutta eihän sitä tiedä, jos Severstalilla on jossain 1520-lautta katsottuna. Kai sellaisiakin tai 1524-lauttoja maailmalla on. Tietääkö joku junalauttaharrastaja?

Antero

----------


## JE

Tietysti Liettuan ja Saksan välinen reitti (Klaipeda-Mukran) on kulkenut 1520 mm junalautalla. Myös Mustallamerellä on junalauttareittejä ollut lukuisia.

Parovozin junalauttasivusto löytyy venäjänkielisenä versiona täältä ja englanninkielisenä, vaikkakin vaatimattomampana versiona täältä. Sivut eivät ehkä ihan ajan tasalla ole, mutta päätellä voinee, ettei Severstalille tuottaisi vaikeuksia 1520 mm -raiteisen lautan saaminen käsiin.

----------


## vompatti

> Siis, oletetaan että Kostamus on rajasopimuksen mukainen raja-asema. Silloin RZD toisi sinne omilla Teppo-vetureillaan Severstalin yksityisvaunuista kasatun malmijunan ja vetovastuun länteen voisi ottaa Spacecomin Teppo-veturi ja viedä sen vaikka Haaparannalle. Kansainvälinen liikenne on sitten eri asia kuin rajanyliveto. Spacecom ei tietenkään voisi operoida pidemmälle Venäjällä näillä nykymääräyksillä.


Severstal omistaa Kostamuksen kaivokset. Voiko Spacecom siis mielestäsi ajaa malmijunat suoraan Kostamuksesta Raaheen? Olen ymmärtänyt asian niin, että RZD:n pitäisi ensin tuoda juna Suomen puolelle, josta Spacecom voisi jatkaa. VR on tulkinnut asian niin, että VR:n pitää viedä juna jollekin suurelle asemalle kauaksi rajasta ennen kuin yksityinen yhtiö voi jatkaa junan vetämistä.




> Venäjällä liikennemonopoli on RZD:llä, mutta yksityisvaunuja on varmasti tavaraliikenteen erikoiskalustosta jo suurin osa.


Mielestäni Severstaltrans ajaa junia myös Venäjän sisäisessä liikenteessä.

Severstaltrans on ostanut lukuisia satamia ja ilmeisesti myös varustamoita. On hyvin mahdollista, että Severstaltransilla on jo junalautta 1520 mm raideleveydelle. Mutta onko Suomen ja Viron välillä paljon liikennettä? Aukeaako tästä tavarajunareitti Suomesta Baltian kautta Puolaan nopeammin kuin arvaammekaan?

----------


## JE

Jos sanotaan, että VR:llä on Suomen puolella monopoli Venäjän liikenteessä, se nähdäkseni tarkoittaa sitä, että vain ja ainoastaan VR voi kuljettaa _tai kuljetuttaa?_ Venäjältä tulevat kuormat rajalta perille ja Venäjälle lähtevät kuormat lähtöasemalta rajalle rautateitse. Näin tosiasiallisesti vain VR voisi hyödyntää teoreettisesti mille hyvänsä valtion rataverkolle kuuluvaa oikeutta ajaa Buslovskajaan, Ensoon/Svetogorskiin jne. Ratkaisevaa on, että vaikka ehkä Kostamuksenkin voisi tulkita osaksi Suomen rataverkkoa, kilpailulle vapautuu nimenomaan kotimainen liikenne Suomen rataverkolla, ja Kostamus ei parhaallakaan tahdolla ole kotimaassa, vaikka Suomen rataverkolla olisikin.

Uskon, että näin asia tulisi tulkita, ottamatta kantaa siihen, onko tämä ratkaisu onnistunut.




> Aukeaako tästä tavarajunareitti Suomesta Baltian kautta Puolaan nopeammin kuin arvaammekaan?


Ei välttämättä. Mutta ajatus on mielenkiintoinen ja samalla toivomisen arvoinen.

----------


## vompatti

> Jos sanotaan, että VR:llä on Suomen puolella monopoli Venäjän liikenteessä, se nähdäkseni tarkoittaa sitä, että vain ja ainoastaan VR voi kuljettaa Venäjältä tulevat kuormat rajalta perille


Vaan missä on "perillä"? Jos tavara tilataan jatkossa raja-asemalle, silloinhan se on perillä siellä! Siitä voi sitten liikennöintiä jatkaa jokin yksityinen yhtiö. Helpoiten tämä onnistuu, jos vaunuja ei omista VR.

----------


## JE

Tuo onkin melkoisen mielenkiintoinen kysymys, enkä ihmettelisi jos mainitsemasi ilmiö todella olisi käyttökelpoinen porsaanreikä laissa.

----------


## PNu

> Vaan missä on "perillä"? Jos tavara tilataan jatkossa raja-asemalle, silloinhan se on perillä siellä! Siitä voi sitten liikennöintiä jatkaa jokin yksityinen yhtiö. Helpoiten tämä onnistuu, jos vaunuja ei omista VR.


Tavisjärjellä ajateltuna tavara ei ole perillä, jos se jatkaa matkaa rajalta eteenpäin samoilla vaunuilla. Tilanne voi muuttua, jos rajalla tehdään siirtokuormaus toiseen junaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tavisjärjellä ajateltuna tavara ei ole perillä, jos se jatkaa matkaa rajalta eteenpäin samoilla vaunuilla. Tilanne voi muuttua, jos rajalla tehdään siirtokuormaus toiseen junaan.


Eikö tilattu kuljetus ole perillä, kun se on viety sinne, minne kuljetus on tilattu? Jos näet tulkittaisiin ahtaasti muuten, niin eihän mikään tavara ole ennemmin perillä kuin sitten, kun lopullinen asiakas on sen ostanut ja ryhtynyt sitä käyttämään.

Miten tässä voidaan tehdä eroa tavaran kuljettamiseen käytettävän laitteen kanssa. Silloinhan voitaisiin päätyä vaatimaan, että tavara pitää siirtää perävaunuista, konteista tai vaikka kuormalavoilta toiselle. Tieliikenteessä venäläinen nuppi ei saa tulla erikseen tänne, ottaa satamasta tai rajalta toisen tuomaa perävaunua ja viedä edelleen. Operaattori on se, joka kuljettaa kuljetusvälinettä, ei itse kuljetusväline.

Compactin sopimusselostuksesta ymmärsin, että rajan ylityksen yksinoikeus rajoittuu siihen, että paikallinen operaattori saa viedä junan rajan yli seuraavalle liikennepaikalle. Siten RZD saa ajaa Vainikkalaan ja VR Oy Buslovskajaan.

Jos tilataan vaunukuorma Vainikkalaan, ja juna jää siihen, siitä eteenpäin kyse on Suomen ja EU:n sisäisestä liikenteestä. Ratkaisevaa on, kuka junaa vetää. Miten sen voi tulkita toisin? Muuten ei varmaan täällä liikkuisi RZD:n vaunuja lainkaan!

Jos RZD hankkii toimiluvan Suomeen - mikä sille tuskin on kummoinen juttu - silloin se rajan yli tullut juna voi jatkaa vaikka pysähtymättä Tornioon. Eikä VR Oy:n itkut auta.

Antero

PS: Satun tietämään, että yksityinen yritys on jo ajanut junan Buslovskajasta Vainikkalaan. Tosin tämä ei luultavasti kovin äkkiä toistu.

----------


## PNu

> Jos tilataan vaunukuorma Vainikkalaan, ja juna jää siihen, siitä eteenpäin kyse on Suomen ja EU:n sisäisestä liikenteestä. Ratkaisevaa on, kuka junaa vetää. Miten sen voi tulkita toisin? Muuten ei varmaan täällä liikkuisi RZD:n vaunuja lainkaan!
> 
> Jos RZD hankkii toimiluvan Suomeen - mikä sille tuskin on kummoinen juttu - silloin se rajan yli tullut juna voi jatkaa vaikka pysähtymättä Tornioon. Eikä VR Oy:n itkut auta.


Kysymys ei ole Suomen sisäisestä liikenteestä vaan Suomen ja Venäjän välisestä yhdysliikenteestä. Jtt:n kohdan 3.31 mukaan se on ainoa tilanne, jossa RZD:n kalustoa voi käyttää.

Toisaalta RHK:n uusimmassa verkkoselostuksessa todetaan kohdassa 3.2.2, että Venäjän rautatieyhdysliikenteessä on Suomen rataverkolle pääsyyn oikeus vain VR:llä. 

Asiassa ei siten liene tulkinnanvaraa ainakaan, jos kuljetus jatkuu samalla junalla raja-asemalta eteenpäin.

http://www.rhk.fi/maaraykset/Jtt.pdf
http://www.rhk.fi/tutkimus/RHK-f205.pdf

----------


## JE

> Jos tilataan vaunukuorma Vainikkalaan, ja juna jää siihen, siitä eteenpäin kyse on Suomen ja EU:n sisäisestä liikenteestä. Ratkaisevaa on, kuka junaa vetää. Miten sen voi tulkita toisin? Muuten ei varmaan täällä liikkuisi RZD:n vaunuja lainkaan! 
> 
> Jos RZD hankkii toimiluvan Suomeen - mikä sille tuskin on kummoinen juttu - silloin se rajan yli tullut juna voi jatkaa vaikka pysähtymättä Tornioon. Eikä VR Oy:n itkut auta.


RZD:n vaunuihin ei sinänsä liity mitään muuta kuin se, että laki tulkitsee VR:n ja RZD:n ikään kuin yhdeksi toimijaksi, kun kyse on yhdysliikenteestä. Yhdysliikenne tulkitaan Suomen rataverkolla VR:n toiminnaksi ja rajan toisella puolella RZD:n toiminnaksi, eikä tätä muuta se että se ulkomainen osapuoli saa ajaa raja-asemalle asti omalla kalustollaan. Jos veturinvaihdoista Vainikkalassa luovuttaisiin VR:n ja RZD:n yhteisestä sopimuksesta (joka tarkoittaisi tietysti tämän vetokaluston tyyppihyväksyntää Suomessa), venäläisvetoinen juna tulkittaisiin silti VR:n junaksi lain edessä vaikka siinä olisi venäläisveturi kuljettajineen (jotka hekin tarvitsisivat suomalaisen pätevyyden) vielä Iisalmella tai Helsingissä. Pohdinta on tietysti teoreettista, koska VR tuskin on tällaisesta sopimuksesta kiinnostunut.

RZD saisi tietysti tahtoessaan hakea toimiluvan Suomeen, mutta ei Venäjän yhdysliikenteeseen. Sitä Suomen puolelle hoitaakseen RZD tarvitsee väistämättä yhteistyötä VR:n kanssa, edes paperilla.

Severstalin ainoa mahdollisuus kiertää lakia Kostamuksen radalla on antaa RZD:n tai muun oikeutetun venäläisen tahon hoitaa liikenne Kostamuksesta Vartiukseen. Ja tämän jälkeen kuljettaa tavara Raaheen eri junana Spacecomin toimesta. Ratkaisevaa on kuitenkin, että junan lisäksi myös kuorma on tulkittava eri kuljetukseksi kuin rajan ylittänyt. PNu:n mainitsema VR:n yksinoikeus rataverkolle yhdysliikenteen tapauksessa nimittäin koskee kuljetusta määräasemalleen Suomessa (ei vain siinä junassa jossa rajanylitys tapahtuu), ja on tulkittava tarkoittamaan myös tapausta, jossa kuljetus Venäjän puolella ei ulotu Kivijärveä tai muuta venäläistä raja-asemaa kauemmas.

----------


## vompatti

JE:n hieno kirjoitus ei sekään sisältänyt tarkkaa tietoa siitä, missä on "perillä". Ajatellaanpa tätä kirjoitusta:




> Siperiasta tuleva kivihiilen rautatierahti Vainikkalaan on halvempi kuin VR Oy:n hinta RZD:n vaunujen vetämisestä purkupaikalle Hakkilaan. Siksi hiili puretaan Vainikkalassa kuorma-autoihin ja tuodaan maanteitse.


Tässä siis perillä on Hakkilassa, mutta siitä huolimatta VR ei (kai) kuljeta tuotetta perille.

Muiden kuljetusfirmojen tapaan Spacecomkin harjoittaa varastointia. Spacecom voi Vartiukseen perustaa pellettivaraston, josta tavaraa lähetetään tarvittaessa eteenpäin. Tämä tarve voi olla vaikka seuraavana päivänä.

----------


## JE

Hakkilan tapauksessa kyseessä on ilmiselvästi kaksi eri kuljetusta, RZD:ltä ostettu rautatiekuljetus Siperiasta Vainikkalaan ja kuorma-autofirmalta ostettu autokuljetus Vainikkalasta Vantaalle. Ja olen melko varma, että kahdesta eri kuljetuksesta on kyse myös vompatin esimerkissä.

PS. Toivoisin kuitenkin, että Severstal / Spaceom käyttäisi sähkövetureita jos tulisivat Vartiuksen radalle. Siellähän sähköistys on valmis 1.12.2006, ja varmaan tarkoitettu pidempää kuin kuukauden elinkaarta varten... jos pelkät pöllijunat hoidetaan sähkövedolla, radasta tulee väärinvalittujen sähköistyskohteiden ellei maailman- niin ainakin pohjoismaiden ennätys.

----------


## PNu

> Hakkilan tapauksessa kyseessä on ilmiselvästi kaksi eri kuljetusta, RZD:ltä ostettu rautatiekuljetus Siperiasta Vainikkalaan ja kuorma-autofirmalta ostettu autokuljetus Vainikkalasta Vantaalle.


Tässä tapauksessa ei ole merkitystä, vaikka katsottaisiin vain yhdeksi kuljetukseksi. VR:llä on yksinoikeus rataverkolle mutta ei maanteille.

Rajalla tapahtuvasta siirtokuormauksesta junasta toiseen on vaikea sanoa, kun sellaisesta ei taida olla pahemmin esimerkkejä 1910-luvun jälkeen. Tarvittaisiin joku yhdysliikenteen asiantuntija selittämään homman. Tuskin siirtokuormaus on kuitenkaan ollut lainlaatijan tarkoituksena. Kyseessä lienee siis lakiin jäänyt porsaanreikä, jos sellainen on mahdollista ja tarvittaessa sitä voitanee paikata jollain asetuksella. 

Joka tapauksessa yhdysliikenteeksi katsotaan ainakin kuljetukset, jotka jatkavat samoilla vaunuilla raja-asemalta eteenpäin eli vähintään näihin VR:llä säilyy yksinoikeus.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos RZD hankkii toimiluvan Suomeen - mikä sille tuskin on kummoinen juttu - silloin se rajan yli tullut juna voi jatkaa vaikka pysähtymättä Tornioon. Eikä VR Oy:n itkut auta.


Eikös EU:n tavaraliikenteen kilpailutus rajoittunut EU:n yhtiöihin? RZD voinee kai perustaa tytäryhtiön johonkin EU-maahan ja operoida sillä Suomessa, mutta pysähtymättä matka ei voi jatkua, koska veturi täytyy vaihtaa RZD:n tytäryhtiön veturiin. Veturia ei voi yhtä aikaa omistaa sekä tytär- että emoyhtiö.

Onko yhdysliikenteen määrittelyyn vaikutusta vaunujen omistajalla? Siis ainoastaan VR saisi vetää venäläisiä vaunuja Suomessa?

----------


## JE

> Eikös EU:n tavaraliikenteen kilpailutus rajoittunut EU:n yhtiöihin? RZD voinee kai perustaa tytäryhtiön johonkin EU-maahan ja operoida sillä Suomessa, mutta pysähtymättä matka ei voi jatkua, koska veturi täytyy vaihtaa RZD:n tytäryhtiön veturiin. Veturia ei voi yhtä aikaa omistaa sekä tytär- että emoyhtiö.


Tuon viimeisen lauseesi vetureiden omistuksesta voi unohtaa kokonaan. Ruotsissa on ajeltu amerikkalaisilla vetureilla jo kaksikymmentä vuotta, tosin SJ:n vuokraamina. Sillä ei ole väliä pätkän vertaa, kuka veturin omistaa. Väliä on sillä, kuka on junan liikenteestä vastuullinen, lain määrittelemä taho. Yhdysliikenteen tapauksessa se on Suomen puolella rajaa aina VR, kuten olen yrittänyt saattaa tietoisuuteen, vaikka junassa olisi venäläinen veturi tai venäläisiä vaunuja.

Ratkaisevaa on, että VR:llä on yksinoikeus Suomen puolella EU:n ulkorajan ylittäviin kuljetuksiin, ei vain rajan yli vaan niiden koko matkalla. Eli RZD:n EU:lainen tytäryhtiö voisi kyllä käyttää emoyhtiönsä kalustoa Suomen puolella, mutta vain siinä liikenteessä, johon tällä tytäryhtiöllä olisi oikeus: tavaraliikenteeseen EU:n rajojen sisällä.

Jos RZD - tai mikä hyvänsä taho - tahtoisi kuljettaa saman tavaran raiteilla Venäjältä Suomeen raja-asemaa kauemmas, se on mahdollista vain (a) yhdysliikennesopimuksella, jonka suomalainen osapuoli on VR, ja jolloin liikenne Suomen puolella tulkitaan lain edessä VR:n liikenteeksi. Riippuen sopimuksen ehdoista venäläisellä veturilla voisi ajaa pysähtymättä vaikka Tornioon, mutta muodollisesti kyse olisi VR:n liikenteestä, ja VR:n hyväksyntä olisi edellytys toiminnalle (b) lain kiertäminen siten, että kuljetus hoidetaan yhdysliikenteenä vain raja-asemalle, jolloin VR:ltä ei tarvitse kysellä lupia. Tämän vaihtoehdon ongelma on, että VR:n monopoli ei rajoitu vain rajan ylittävään junavuoroon, vaan kuljetukseen aina sille määräasemalle asti, jonne kuljetus on rautateitse tilattu. Itse en osaa sanoa, mikä on se seikka jonka perusteella saman tavaran kuljettamisen raja-asemalta eteenpäin voisi tulkita muuksi kuin rajalle tulleen kuljetuksen jatkumiseksi. Itsestäänselvää on, että junan on pysähdyttävä, tavara kirjattava perille toimitetuksi ja uudelleen eri kuormana EU:n sisäiselle matkalle lähteneeksi. Voi olla, ettei paperisotakaan riitä, vaan kuten PNu vihjaisi, tarvitaan siirtokuormausta ym.




> Onko yhdysliikenteen määrittelyyn vaikutusta vaunujen omistajalla? Siis ainoastaan VR saisi vetää venäläisiä vaunuja Suomessa?


Ihmettelisin jos olisi väliä. Lain kiertäminen on aivan riittävän vaikeaa muutenkin. On myös muistettava, että suuri osa yhdysliikenteen vaunuista on jo nyt yksityisen suomalaisen tai venäläisen tahon omistamia. Lähes kaikki vaunut on venäläisen järjestelmän mukaan rekisteröityjä, jopa muutama VR:n vaunu käsittääkseni.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuon viimeisen lauseesi vetureiden omistuksesta voi unohtaa kokonaan. Ruotsissa on ajeltu amerikkalaisilla vetureilla jo kaksikymmentä vuotta, tosin SJ:n vuokraamina. Sillä ei ole väliä pätkän vertaa, kuka veturin omistaa. Väliä on sillä, kuka on junan liikenteestä vastuullinen, lain määrittelemä taho.


OK, täsmennetään. Omistussuhteilla ei kai sinänsä ole väliä, vaan toki veturin voi liisata vaikka Cayman-saarilta, kunhan sillä on lupa-asiat muuten kunnossa Suomessa. Mutta voiko VR kuitenkaan käyttää omaan liikenteeseensä veturia, jonka omistaa tai on vuokrannut venäläinen yhtiö ja on aktiivisessa liikenteessä sillä? Oletetaan, että veturi muuten täyttäisi RHK:n normit Suomen liikenteelle ja että kuljettajakin voitaisiin vaihtaa. Voisiko edes VR siis "lennosta" vuokrata/lainata veturia RZD:ltä kesken matkan? Onnistuisiko vastaava temppu edes EU:laisen yhtiön kanssa? Kuulostaa kuitenkin siltä, että sellaisella toiminnalla voitaisiin parhaimmassa tapauksessa kiertää erilaisia lupabyrokratioita, kun vain määritellään jokin liikenne jonkin yhtiön liikenteeksi, vaikka sen todellisuudessa hoitaakin jokin aivan toinen yhtiö.

----------


## JE

Tuo mitä kuvailet on pitkään ollut käytäntö Ruotsin ja Norjan välillä. Ruotsin SJ ja Norjan NSB ajoivat junat huomattavasti rajaa kauemmas omalla kalustollaan. NSB ajoi Ruotsissa säännöllisesti etelässä Göteborgiin ja malmiradalla Kiirunaan, vastaavasti SJ ajoi Norjassa etelässä Osloon ja malmiradalla Narvikiin asti. Käytännöt käsittääkseni vakiintuivat pitkälti toisen maailmansodan jälkeen, mutta malmiradalla veturinvaihto hoidettiin jo 1920-luvulla raja-asema Vassijauren sijaan Abiskossa kauempana Ruotsin puolella, koska Vassijaure oli liian syrjäinen (ja säältään liian epämiellyttävä) säännölliseksi veturinvaihtopaikaksi. Liikenne on tulkittu aina SJ:n liikenteeksi Ruotsissa ja NSB:n liikenteeksi Norjassa, täysin riippumatta siitä, kenen veturi ja kenen miehistö junaa on kuljettanut (miehistönvaihto tosin toteutetaan rajalla tai kohtalaisen lähellä rajaa usein edelleen).

Nykyisin näistä yhdysliikennekäytännöistä on suurelta osin länsinaapureissamme luovuttu, koska Ruotsi-Norja-rajan yhdysliikenne on kilpailulle avoin Euroopan talousalueen maiden yhtiöille. Eli norjalaiset voivat toimia Ruotsissa vapaasti, vaikka Norja onkin ainoastaan ETA:n, ei EU:n jäsen. Malmiradalla yhdysliikenneperinnekin jatkuu ainakin paperilla, vaikka ruotsalaisella MTAB:lla ja sen norjalaisella yhdysliikennekumppanilla MTAS:llä onkin sama omistaja, Ruotsin valtiollinen rautamalmiyhtiö Luossavaara-Kiirunanvaara AB.

----------


## Antero Alku

Onko kenelläkään tästä asiasta kirjoittavalla Suomen ja Venäjän välistä sopimustekstiä rajan ylittävästä junaliikenteestä?

Olisi näet hyödyllistä ensin nähdä, mitä sopimuksessa lukee. Muuten tämä on vain meidän arvailuamme ensin siitä, mitä sopimuksessa sanotaan ja sitten siitä, miten sitä arvattua sopimusta arvaamme sovellettavan.

Luulisi, että sopimuksessa on määritelty, mitä siinä kuljetuksella, määränpäällä jne. tarkoitetaan.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Toivoisin kuitenkin, että Severstal / Spaceom käyttäisi sähkövetureita jos tulisivat Vartiuksen radalle.


En ole kuullut, että Severstaltransilla olisi sähkövetureita käytössään. Onneksi Severstalilla on veturitehdas omistuksessaan! Severstal omistaa Kolomnan tehtaasta 75 prosenttia, lopun omistaa Venäjän valtio.

----------


## PNu

> Itse en osaa sanoa, mikä on se seikka jonka perusteella saman tavaran kuljettamisen raja-asemalta eteenpäin voisi tulkita muuksi kuin rajalle tulleen kuljetuksen jatkumiseksi. Itsestäänselvää on, että junan on pysähdyttävä, tavara kirjattava perille toimitetuksi ja uudelleen eri kuormana EU:n sisäiselle matkalle lähteneeksi. Voi olla, ettei paperisotakaan riitä, vaan kuten PNu vihjaisi, tarvitaan siirtokuormausta ym.


Käytännössähän laki menettäisi kokonaan merkityksensä, jos se olisi kierrettävissä pelkällä paperisodalla. Lakia tuskin on tehty huvin vuoksi, joten voitanee pitää selvänä, ettei sitä ole mahdollista kiertää näin yksinkertaisin keinoin. Jos kuitenkin voi niin kysymyksessä olisi ilmiselvä lainsäätäjän työtapaturma, joka korjattaisiin ensi tilassa.

Jos kuljetus silti voitaisiinkin muuttaa paperisodalla yhdysliikenteestä Suomen sisäiseksi liikenteeksi niin tällöin voidaan toisaalta vedota Jtt:n kohtaan 3.31, johon aikaisemmin jo viittasin. Se antaa kirjaimellisesti tulkittuna RZD:n kalustolle luvan vain yhdysliikenteeksi katsottavaan käyttöön, joten homma kaatuisi viimeistään tähän.

Lisäksi on syytä huomata, ettei yhdysliikenne ole pelkästään tavaran vaan myös vaunujen vaihtoa. Miten esimerkiksi tullilainsäädäntö suhtautuisi vaunuihin tai niiden mukana tuleviin varusteisiin, jos kuljetus muuttuisikin rajalla kotimaiseksi? Entä miten homma voitaisiin kiertää, jos vaunut palaisivat takaisin tyhjinä?

----------


## Zimba

> Onko kenelläkään tästä asiasta kirjoittavalla Suomen ja Venäjän välistä sopimustekstiä rajan ylittävästä junaliikenteestä?


Suomen ja Venäjän välisestä rautatieyhdysliikenteestä on sovittu valtiosopimuksella 48/1997.  Sopimuksessa käsitellään ainoastaan liikennettä raja-asemalta toiselle valtionrautateiden välillä, ja yhdysliikenne rajan yli tapahtuu ainoastaan valtionrautatieltä toiselle. Määritelmiä kuljetukselle, määränpäälle jne. ei ole. Suomen liikenneministeriö ja Venäjän rautatieministeriö sopivat keskenään mm. matkustajien, matkatavaran, kiitotavaran ja tavaran kuljetusehdoista. 

Nuo muut sopimukset pitäisi jostain löytää, että pidemmälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä pystyy tekemään.

----------


## PNu

> Luulisi, että sopimuksessa on määritelty, mitä siinä kuljetuksella, määränpäällä jne. tarkoitetaan.


RHK:n verkkoselostuksen mukaan VR:llä on yksinoikeus rataverkon käyttöön itäisessä yhdysliikenteessä. Siksi kiinnostavaa tässä on oikeastaan vain, minkälainen kuljetus lasketaan yhdysliikenteeksi. 

Käytännössä yhdysliikenteen piiriin kuuluvat vähintään ne kuljetukset, joissa RZD:n kalustoa Suomen rataverkolla tänä päivänä näkee. Tästä voi tehdä ainakin jotain johtopäätöksiä, mitä kuljetuksella tai määränpäällä tarkoitetaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomen ja Venäjän välisestä rautatieyhdysliikenteestä on sovittu valtiosopimuksella 48/1997.  Sopimuksessa käsitellään ainoastaan liikennettä raja-asemalta toiselle valtionrautateiden välillä, ja yhdysliikenne rajan yli tapahtuu ainoastaan valtionrautatieltä toiselle. Määritelmiä kuljetukselle, määränpäälle jne. ei ole. Suomen liikenneministeriö ja Venäjän rautatieministeriö sopivat keskenään mm. matkustajien, matkatavaran, kiitotavaran ja tavaran kuljetusehdoista. 
> 
> Nuo muut sopimukset pitäisi jostain löytää, että pidemmälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä pystyy tekemään.


Jos jokin ulkopuolinen yhtiö haluaa kilpailla VR:n kanssa idän liikenteessä niin se on täysin mahdollista niin että rahdille kirjoitetaan uudet kuormakirjat raja-asemalta (Vainikkala, Imatrankoski, Niirala, Vartius) suomalaiselle  tai muussa EU-maassa sijaitsevalle määräasemalle. 

Ottakaa huomioon myös, että Imatran Pelkolan ja Svetogorskin välille on rakennettu valtionradan rinnalle yksiyinen rautatie jonka ei tarvitse kuljetuksissaan noudattaa VR:n ja RZD:n välisiä sopimuksia. VR:n monopolia voi kiertää myös kuljettamalla vaunuja yksityisomisteislla junalautalla venäläisestä tai virolaisesta satamasta Suomeen.

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Ottakaa huomioon myös, että Imatran Pelkolan ja Svetogorskin välille on rakennettu valtionradan rinnalle yksiyinen rautatie jonka ei tarvitse kuljetuksissaan noudattaa VR:n ja RZD:n välisiä sopimuksia.


Mutta Suomen ja Venäjän lakeja ja valtiosopimuksia pitää noudattaa. VR:llä on siis mahdollinen monopoli myös yksityisratojen tapauksissa.




> VR:n monopolia voi kiertää myös kuljettamalla vaunuja yksityisomisteislla junalautalla venäläisestä tai virolaisesta satamasta Suomeen.


Tulee pitkä matka Kostamuksesta Kokkolaan! Saman tien tavara voidaan kuljettaa virolaisesta satamasta eikä Suomen satamia tarvita enää lainkaan.

----------


## PNu

> Jos jokin ulkopuolinen yhtiö haluaa kilpailla VR:n kanssa idän liikenteessä niin se on täysin mahdollista niin että rahdille kirjoitetaan uudet kuormakirjat raja-asemalta (Vainikkala, Imatrankoski, Niirala, Vartius) suomalaiselle  tai muussa EU-maassa sijaitsevalle määräasemalle.


Voisitko kertoa, mihin tämä tieto perustuu?




> Ottakaa huomioon myös, että Imatran Pelkolan ja Svetogorskin välille on rakennettu valtionradan rinnalle yksiyinen rautatie jonka ei tarvitse kuljetuksissaan noudattaa VR:n ja RZD:n välisiä sopimuksia.


Ei taatusti, koska VR:llä onkin yksinoikeus vain valtion rataverkolle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voisitko kertoa, mihin tämä tieto perustuu?


Tarvitseeko mitään "tietoa" sen enempää kuin että tehdään kuljetukselle, jossa kuorma kulkee koko matkan venäläisillä yksityisvaunuilla, kahdet rahtikirjat, ensin yksi Kostamuksesta Vartiukseen ja sitten toinen Vartiuksesta esim Kokkolaan. Veturi vain vaihtuisi rajalla, mutta VR:n veturin sijaan Vartiuksesta Kokkolaan ajettaisiin yksityiveturilla. 




> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> Ottakaa huomioon myös, että Imatran Pelkolan ja Svetogorskin välille on rakennettu valtionradan rinnalle yksiyinen rautatie jonka ei tarvitse kuljetuksissaan noudattaa VR:n ja RZD:n välisiä sopimuksia.
> 
> 
> Ei taatusti, koska VR:llä onkin yksinoikeus vain valtion rataverkolle.





> Mutta Suomen ja Venäjän lakeja ja valtiosopimuksia pitää noudattaa. VR:llä on siis mahdollinen monopoli myös yksityisratojen tapauksissa


No mitä ihmeen järkeä on sitten rakentaa valtionradan viereen rajan ylittävä yksityisrautatie jos ei nimenomaan siksi että säästetään kustannuksissa kun ei tarvitse maksaa VR:lle mitään? 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Tarvitseeko mitään "tietoa" sen enempää kuin että tehdään kuljetukselle, jossa kuorma kulkee koko matkan venäläisillä yksityisvaunuilla, kahdet rahtikirjat, ensin yksi Kostamuksesta Vartiukseen ja sitten toinen Vartiuksesta esim Kokkolaan. Veturi vain vaihtuisi rajalla, mutta VR:n veturin sijaan Vartiuksesta Kokkolaan ajettaisiin yksityiveturilla.


Viittaan taas kerran siihen mitä sanotaan Jtt:n kohdassa 3.31 eli venäläisen standardin mukaiset vaunut saavat liikennöidä Suomen rataverkolla vain yhdysliikenteessä. Ehdottamassasi tapauksessa liikenne ei kuitenkaan olisi Vartiuksesta eteenpäin yhdysliikennettä, joten kaiken järjen mukaan ko. kaluston käyttö ei ole sallittua.

Olisi myös hauska tietää, mitä esimerkiksi verottaja ja tulli sanovat siihen, että maahan tuodaan yhdysliikennesopimuksen puitteissa maksutta venäläistä kalustoa varusteineen, jota ryhdytään rajan ylityksen jälkeen käyttämään Suomen sisäiseen kaupalliseen liikenteeseen?

----------


## edsel

Lakitekstien tulkintoihin sen kummemmin puuttumatta alkaa vaikuttaa siltä että ne tosiaankin pitää kirjoittaa uusiksi. Järkevän rautatieliikenteen harjoittamista hankaloitetaan aivan turhaan. Kuorma-autoliikenteen puolella kaikki toimii paljon helpommin. Sen vuoksi nykysäännöillä toimittaessa tulevaisuus on kumipyörien.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viittaan taas kerran siihen mitä sanotaan Jtt:n kohdassa 3.31 eli venäläisen standardin mukaiset vaunut saavat liikennöidä Suomen rataverkolla vain yhdysliikenteessä. Ehdottamassasi tapauksessa liikenne ei kuitenkaan olisi Vartiuksesta eteenpäin yhdysliikennettä, joten kaiken järjen mukaan ko. kaluston käyttö ei ole sallittua.


Missä kohtaan Suomen Lakia niin lukee? Ja jos vaunu on rakennettu sekä Venäjän *että* Suomen standardien mukaan, niin mikä estää sen käytön Suomen sisäisessä liikenteessä? 




> Olisi myös hauska tietää, mitä esimerkiksi verottaja ja tulli sanovat siihen, että maahan tuodaan yhdysliikennesopimuksen puitteissa maksutta venäläistä kalustoa varusteineen, jota ryhdytään rajan ylityksen jälkeen käyttämään Suomen sisäiseen kaupalliseen liikenteeseen?


Tietysti asianmukaiset tullit pitää olla maksettu. Mutta vaunu voi olla rekisteröity *Viroon*  jolloin tullia ei mene koska on EU-maasta.

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Onko kenelläkään tästä asiasta kirjoittavalla Suomen ja Venäjän välistä sopimustekstiä rajan ylittävästä junaliikenteestä? 
> 
> Olisi näet hyödyllistä ensin nähdä, mitä sopimuksessa lukee. Muuten tämä on vain meidän arvailuamme ensin siitä, mitä sopimuksessa sanotaan ja sitten siitä, miten sitä arvattua sopimusta arvaamme sovellettavan.


Itselläni ei tällaista tekstiä ole. Omat tulkintani ovat lähinnä päättelyä siitä, miten kansainvälisessä liikenteessä yleisesti ottaen on ollut tapana toimia, Suomen ja Venäjän raja kun ei mikään poikkeus kuitenkaan ole monessakaan suhteessa. Mutta joissain tilanteissa joudun tiedon puutteessa olettamaan, ja oletus voi tietysti johtaa väärään johtopäätökseen.




> En ole kuullut, että Severstaltransilla olisi sähkövetureita käytössään. Onneksi Severstalilla on veturitehdas omistuksessaan! Severstal omistaa Kolomnan tehtaasta 75 prosenttia, lopun omistaa Venäjän valtio.


Siksipä asiasta kirjoitin. Ruotsin kokemuksista voi sanoa ainakin sen verran, että yksityisten operaattoreiden lisääntyminen johtaa väistämättä dieselvedon voittokulkuun. Vasta viime vuosina on tapahtunut käännettä Tågåkeriet i Bergslagenin ja Hector Railin hankintojen seurauksena.




> Lisäksi on syytä huomata, ettei yhdysliikenne ole pelkästään tavaran vaan myös vaunujen vaihtoa. Miten esimerkiksi tullilainsäädäntö suhtautuisi vaunuihin tai niiden mukana tuleviin varusteisiin, jos kuljetus muuttuisikin rajalla kotimaiseksi? Entä miten homma voitaisiin kiertää, jos vaunut palaisivat takaisin tyhjinä?


Vaikka vaunut olisi rekisteröity venäläiseen liikenteeseen sopiviksi venäläisillä 5-alkuisilla (yksityisvaunun) numerosarjoilla, niiden kotimaan olisi pakosti oltava EU:ssa jos kikkaillaan paperisodalla Suomen-puoleinen osuus kotimaan liikenteeksi. Tämä lienee selvää kaikille.




> Mutta Suomen ja Venäjän lakeja ja valtiosopimuksia pitää noudattaa. VR:llä on siis mahdollinen monopoli myös yksityisratojen tapauksissa.


Yksityisratoja sopimukset eivät koske. Mutta VR on silti sidottu sopimukseensa RZD:n kanssa, mitä todennäköisimmin tehden kommenttini alla pelkäksi teoretisoinniksi:




> se on mahdollista vain (a) yhdysliikennesopimuksella, jonka suomalainen osapuoli on VR, ja jolloin liikenne Suomen puolella tulkitaan lain edessä VR:n liikenteeksi. Riippuen sopimuksen ehdoista venäläisellä veturilla voisi ajaa pysähtymättä vaikka Tornioon, mutta muodollisesti kyse olisi VR:n liikenteestä, ja VR:n hyväksyntä olisi edellytys toiminnalle (b) lain kiertäminen siten, että kuljetus hoidetaan yhdysliikenteenä vain raja-asemalle, jolloin VR:ltä ei tarvitse kysellä lupia. Tämän vaihtoehdon ongelma on, että VR:n monopoli ei rajoitu vain rajan ylittävään junavuoroon, vaan kuljetukseen aina sille määräasemalle asti, jonne kuljetus on rautateitse tilattu.


Nimittäin vaikka VR:llä mahdollisesti on edellytykset solmia yhdysliikennesopimus myös muun tahon kuin RZD:n kanssa Venäjän puolelle, en tiedä onko se mahdollista tosiasiassa. RZD on myös voittoa tavoitteleva valtionyhtiö, eikä varmaankaan katsoisi hyvällä jos VR:llä olisi yhdysliikennesopimuksia sinne sun tänne. Minulla ei ole asiasta tietoa, mutta uskon että tässä sovelletaan vastavuoroisuuslogiikkaa: jos Suomi sallii venäläiselle RZD:lle vain VR:n yhteistyökumppaniksi, ei Venäjän valtiokaan salli VR:n harjoittavan yhdysliikennettä alueelleen muiden kuin omistamansa RZD:n kanssa. Kysymys liittyykin nyt siihen, että voiko venäläinen yhtiö ajaa rajan yli suomalaiselle raja-asemalle ilman yhdysliikennesopimuksia? Eli, onko RZD:n oikeus ajaa Vainikkalaan, Imatrankoskelle, Niiralaan ja Vartiukseen yhdysliikenteestä tehtyihin sopimuksiin perustuva? Jos ei, ihmettelen - vaikka molemminpuolinen oikeus ajaa rajan yli lienee yleismaailmallinen käytäntö, kai sekin sentään jollakin sopimuksella on vahvistettava?




> Ottakaa huomioon myös, että Imatran Pelkolan ja Svetogorskin välille on rakennettu valtionradan rinnalle yksiyinen rautatie jonka ei tarvitse kuljetuksissaan noudattaa VR:n ja RZD:n välisiä sopimuksia.


Tuollainen yhteys varmaan olisi Severstalin/Spacecomin mieleen Vartius-Kivijärvi-välillä. Sillä oletuksella, että heidän hakemuksensa ylipäätään edes liittyy kikkailuun tällä radalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomen ja Venäjän välisestä rautatieyhdysliikenteestä on sovittu valtiosopimuksella 48/1997.  Sopimuksessa käsitellään ainoastaan liikennettä raja-asemalta toiselle valtionrautateiden välillä, ja yhdysliikenne rajan yli tapahtuu ainoastaan valtionrautatieltä toiselle. Määritelmiä kuljetukselle, määränpäälle jne. ei ole. Suomen liikenneministeriö ja Venäjän rautatieministeriö sopivat keskenään mm. matkustajien, matkatavaran, kiitotavaran ja tavaran kuljetusehdoista. 
> 
> Nuo muut sopimukset pitäisi jostain löytää, että pidemmälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä pystyy tekemään.


Kiitos, Zimba. Löytyyhän tähän jotain järkeä.

Valtioiden välinen sopimus on tehty vuonna 1966. Tässä sopimuksessa viitatut tarkemmat sopimukset ovat vielä tietojemme ulkopuolella, mutta selviäähän tästäkin jo paljon.

Valtiot ovat sopineet keskenään, että toisen valtion lainsäädännön mukainen liikenne saa ulottua naapurivaltion puolelle lähimmälle raja-asemalle. Sinne saaka liikennettä saa hoitaa samalla tavalla kuin valtion rajojen sisäpuolellakin. Siitä tässä sovitaan. Ei siis siitä, kenellä on kaupallinen oikeus johonkin.

Minun tulkintani mukaan tämän sopimuksen perusteella mikä hyvänsä Suomessa laillinen liikenneoperaattori kenen hyvänsä omistamalta radalta saa tuoda rajan yli junan Venäjän puolen raja-asemalle ja päin vastoin ilman henkilöiden ja tavaroiden maahantulomuodollisuuksia.

Se, mitä Jtt säätää vaunukaluston teknisistä vaatimuksista, jotta kalusto sallitaan liikkumaan Suomen valtion omistamalla rataverkolla on kokonaan toinen juttu, eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä rajan ylittämisen kanssa. Jtt on sallinut sen, että Venäjän rautateille kelvolliseksi katsottu kalusto katsotaan teknisesti kelvolliseksi myös täällä, mutta vain siinä liikenteessä, jossa vaunukuormat tulevat tai menevät Venäjälle.

Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että jos joku haluaa tuoda tänne sisäiseen liikenteeseen käyttöön Venäjälle hyväksyttyä vaunukalustoa, se on katsastettava ja rekisteröitävä hyväksytyksi myös RHK:n hallinnassa olevalle rataverkolle. Tällainen käytäntö on ollut Euroopassa jo iät ajat. Vaunuissa on ollut vuosikymmenet taulukko, johon on kirjattu, minkä kaikkien rautatiehallintojen radoille vaunu on hyväksytty liikenteeseen. Junalauttavaunuissa tällaisen taulukon näkee Suomessakin. Aiemmin taulukossa oli VR. En ole tarkistanut, onko siinä nykyään RHK tai FI.

LVM:n ja Venäjän vastaavan ministeriön välistä sopimustekstiä ei nyt ole. Siinä on voitu sopia joitain kaupallisia seikkoja. Mutta jos siinä ei nimenomaisesti ole sovittu, että vain VR Oy:llä on joitain yksinoikeuksia, niitä ei ole. Silloin Venäjältä tulevat vaunut on RZD:llä oikeus tuoda lähimmälle raja-asemalle ilman, että kalustoa ja henkilökuntaa on RHK:n puolesta tarkastettu tai hyväksytty Suomen liikenteeseen teknisesti ja pätevyydeltään. Siitä raja-asemalta eteenpäin junan saa vetää sellainen operaattori, jolla on oikeus liikennöidä Suomen valtion rataverkolla, jos se Venäjältä tuleva rata yhtyy nimenomaan RHK:n hallitsemaan rataan.

Venäjältä voi tulla Suomeen yksityisraide, johon siis RHK:lla tai VR Oy:llä ei ole mitään oikeuksia. Pelkola - Svetogorsk on tällainen. Venäjän valtion alueella toimivaltainen operaattori saa valtiosopimuksen perusteella tuoda junan Suomen Pelkolaan ilman rajamuodollisuuksia. Radan omistajan asia on, katsooko se kaluston kelvolliseksi omalle radalleen. RHK:lla ei ole oikeutta kieltää kaluston käyttöä, vaikka se ei täyttäisi KAIKELLE rautatieliikenteelle Suomessa asetettavia vaatimuksia.

Jos radalla liikkuu radan omistajan Suomeen reksiteröidyn yhtiön kalustoa, jonka siis on täytettävä rautatiekalustolle yleensä Suomessa asetetut vaatimukset, sillä kalustolla saa liikennöidä Venäjän puolen raja-asemalle, siis Svetogorskiin, suomalaisella miehityksellä ilman rajamuodollisuuksia ja ilman Venäjän valtion kalustovaatimusten täyttämistä.

VR Oy:n kiukuttelu tämän radan kanssa taisi olla perusteetonta. Radan rakentajat tuskin olisivat hankkeeseen ryhtyneet, ellei asiaa olisi selvitetty etukäteen. VR Oy:n julkisuudessa esiintyneet lausunnot saattoivat johtua siitä, että asiaa ei tarvinnut kysellä VR Oy:ltä. Se ei ole toimivaltainen viranomainen, ainoastaan osakeyhtiö, jolla on monopoli valtion omistaman rataverkon käyttöön.

Kaluston tullausasiat ovat sitten vielä yksi kysymys, joka on edelleen näistä erillinen. Jos Eestiin rekisteröidyn yhtiön kalusto käy Suomessa, sitä ei tullata, sillä se ei tule maahan sen kummemmin kuin tallinnalaisen turistin auto. Epäilemättä käytölle Suomessa on joitain ajallisia rajoituksia. Pysyvästi Suomessa käytettävä autokin on rekisteröitävä Suomeen, vaikka omistajan kotipaikka olisi muualla. Auton rekisteröinti ei ole mahdollista autoveroa maksamatta, mutta rautatiekalustolla ei liene erityisveroa. Siksi sellainen ei voi olla rekisteröinnin edellytys, vaikka rekisteröinti edellytettäisiinkin pysyvästi Suomeen käyttöön tulevalle kalustolle, jonka omistaja on kuitenkin ulkomaalainen.

Tullaushan tarkoittaa sitä, että tavara tuodaan Suomeen suomalaiseen omistukseen. Ilman tullia saa tavaraa tuoda tilapäisesti, ja se on tullattava ja verotettava, jos tilapäisyydeksi määrätty aika kuluu umpeen. Olen ennen Suomen EU-aikaa järjestänyt Löylymäki-pienoisrautatien viennin näyttelyyn Englantiin. Sille hankittiin lupa viedä se maahan enintään 3 kk:n ajaksi. Sitä pidempi aika oli silloin pysyvä vienti, jolloin rata olisi pitänyt tullata ja maksaa siitä verot.

Mutta Severstal ei välttämättä edes tarvitse täällä omaa kalustoa. Se voi vuokrata veturin, joka jo on Suomessa. Ja se voi vetää muiden vaunuja. Sillä se, mihin se saa luvan Suomessa on nimenomaan tavarajunien kuljettaminen. Severstal vastaa siitä, että kuljettajat osaavat tehtävänsä ja veturit täyttävät RHK:n vaatimukset. Ei muuta.

Ja vielä muistutus siitä, että ei VR Oy:llä ole yksinoikeutta rautatieliikenteeseen SUOMESSA, ainoastaan valtion hallinnassa olevalla rataverkolla. Yksityisen rautatien saa tehdä kuka haluaa, mutta sillekin on tekniset ja erityisesti turvallisuuteen liittyvät vaatimukset, jotka on täytettävä. RHK on tällä hetkellä niitä valvova ja toimeenpaneva viranomainen.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Missä kohtaan Suomen Lakia niin lukee?


Katso Jt:stä kohta 2.1. Siellä kerrotaan, mihin lakiin Jt ja Jtt perustuvat.

http://www.rhk.fi/maaraykset/jt/jt/Jt_2005.pdf




> Ja jos vaunu on rakennettu sekä Venäjän *että* Suomen standardien mukaan, niin mikä estää sen käytön Suomen sisäisessä liikenteessä?


Mitään teknistä estettähän ei ole sille, etteikö pelkästään venäläisen standardin mukainenkin kalusto voisi olla Suomen sisäisessä liikenteessä. Aivan samoilla radoilla yhdysliikenteen kalusto kulkee, kuin muutkin junat ja VR:llä on ollut omassakin käytössään Venäjällä rakennettuja vaunuja.

Onkin ilmeistä, ettei Jtt:n kohta 3.31 perustu teknisiin rajoitteisiin vaan muihin yhdysliikenteen ehtoihin. Siksi luulen, ettei suomalaisen standardin mukaan rakennettuja venäläisiä vaunuja kohdeltaisi liikenneluvan suhteen eri tavalla kuin venäläisen standardin mukaan rakennettuja venäläisiä vaunuja. Sen sijaan suomalaista standardia käytettäessä olisi kalustolle sallittu nopeus varmaankin nykyistä suurempi.

Varmuudella asiaa ei tietenkään voi sanoa, koska Jtt:ssä ei ole kohtaa "suomalaisen standardin mukaiset venäläiset vaunut" tai en ole ainakaan itse sellaista vielä löytänyt. 




> Tietysti asianmukaiset tullit pitää olla maksettu. Mutta vaunu voi olla rekisteröity *Viroon*  jolloin tullia ei mene koska on EU-maasta.


Oletko varma, että virolaisella kalustolla voi noin vain tulla Suomen ja Venäjän väliseen liikenteeseen? Kun Suomi voi kerran luovuttaa liikenneluvan VR:n yksinoikeudeksi niin olisi todella omituista, jos käytettävä kalusto määrättäisiin kuitenkin EU:n taholta. Loogiselta tuntuisi, että Suomi ja Venäjä sopisivat kalustosta keskenään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitään teknistä estettähän ei ole sille, etteikö pelkästään venäläisen standardin mukainenkin kalusto voisi olla Suomen sisäisessä liikenteessä. Aivan samoilla radoilla yhdysliikenteen kalusto kulkee, kuin muutkin junat ja VR:llä on ollut omassakin käytössään Venäjällä rakennettuja vaunuja.


Venäläisen ja suomalaisen kaluston välillä on monenlaisia teknisiä eroja, joiden vuoksi asia ei ole ihan näin yksinkertainen. Vaunujen rakennusmaa ei vaikuta vaan nimenomaan teknisten määreiden täyttyminen.

Näkyvä ero on jo vaunujen kytkennässä. Mutta yksi vähemmän näkyvä ero on raideleveyden tarkka mitta ja siihen liittyvät vaihteiden mitat. Meillä raideleveys on 1524 mm ja Venäjällä 1520. Tuntuu vähältä, mutta se merkitsee. Sitä varten mm. Sibelius-junalla on oma vaunustonsa, jonka pyöräkerrat on sorvattu eri tavoin kuin muussa kalustossa. Ja tämä asia saattaa aiheuttaa rajoituksia Suomen ja Venäjän väliseen nopeaan junaliikenteeseen, sillä 4 mm kapeammalle raideleveydelle sorvattu pyöräkerta on meillä suoralla radalla väljä eli vastaa osittain kulunutta pyöräkertaa.

Vaihteissa puolestaan voi tulla ja ilmeisesti myös tulee vastaan ongelma siitä, että venäläisen pyöräkerran pyörien sisäväli on liian kapea suomalaiselle vaihteelle.

Pelkästään tässä on kylliksi syytä rajoittaa vain venäläisen standardin mukaisen kaluston liikkumista Suomen rautateillä. Mutta tämä on tekniikkaa, kaupallisuus on sitten toinen juttu.

Tämäkin on muuten oikeastaan huvittava yksityiskohta. Julkisuudessa selitetään, että meidän ja Venäjän rautatiet ovat yhteensopivia, koska meillä on sama raideleveys. Tämähän ei ole alkuunkaan totta. Meillä on ollut sama raideleveys 1900-luvun alkupuolella, ja silloin käytettiin vielä ruuvikytkintäkin Venäjällä. Mutta jo silloin oli erikseen yhdysliikenteeseen hyväksytyt vaunut. Venäjällä on matkustajalaituri ollut korkea, vaunun lattian korkeudella, meillä taas matala ja on edelleenkin.

Eli totuus on, että raideleveys ei ole sama, eikä rautatielaitos muutenkaan suoraan yhteensopiva. Teli- tai pyöräkertavaihdolla ovat läntisen yhdysliikenteen vaunut yhteensopivampia ja voivat rajoituksetta liikkua suomen rataverkolla raideleveyserosta huolimatta.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Venäläisen ja suomalaisen kaluston välillä on monenlaisia teknisiä eroja, joiden vuoksi asia ei ole ihan näin yksinkertainen. Vaunujen rakennusmaa ei vaikuta vaan nimenomaan teknisten määreiden täyttyminen.


Missä oli ratkaiseva tekninen ero VR:n Eaov-vaunujen ja venäläisen kaluston välillä? Eaov-vaunuja kun voitiin käyttää myös Suomen sisäiseen liikenteeseen.

----------


## JE

Eaov ei edes ole ainoa esimerkki yhteensopivuudesta, kyllähän keskuspuskimin varustettuja vaunuja on kotimaan liikenteessäkin suuria määriä. Sinänsä olisin kylläkin kiinnostunut tietämään, millaiset pyöräkerrat Eaov-vaunuissa on/oli? 1520 mm vai 1524 mm? Eaov:n erikoisuus on tietysti että sarja ostettiin Venäjältä, mutta kyllä kai suomalaisia tavaravaunuja on rajoitetussa määrin muitakin käytetty rajan ylittävässä liikenteessä, ainakin Imatrankosken-Enson/Svetogorskin radalla? Mikä estäisi sen jatkossakaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Missä oli ratkaiseva tekninen ero VR:n Eaov-vaunujen ja venäläisen kaluston välillä? Eaov-vaunuja kun voitiin käyttää myös Suomen sisäiseen liikenteeseen.


En tiedä, kun en ole tutkinut hankinta-asiakirjoja.

Ratkaiseva ero on toki pyöräkertojen mitoitus. Ei ole mitään syytä siihen, miksi sisäiseen käyttöön ei hankittaisi kalustoa meidän mitoitukselle sopivilla pyöräkerroilla, vaikka ne tilattaisiin Venäjältä. Onhan Sr1:tkin meidän mitoituksen mukaiset, vaikka ovatkin Venjällä kootut ja telit on valmistettu Tsekkoslovakiassa. Mutta Sr1:t varusteltiinkin Suomessa ennen kuin ne otettiin liikenteeseen.

Ylipäätään voisin kuvitella, että Eaov-vaunut poikkesivat vastaavista RZD:n vaunuista juuri niiltä osin, mitkä aiheuttavat sen, ettei RHK salli käyttää RZD:n vaunuja missä hyvänsä sisäisessä liikenteessä. Nämä muutokset tilattiin joko vaunut valmistaneelta tehtaalta tai sitten ne tehtiin Suomessa. Tarkat tiedot voinee kysyä joko VR Oy:stä tai RHK:sta.

Mikäli oikein muistan, Eaov-vaunujen käytössä oli kuitenkin rajoituksia. Niitä ei tainnut saada käyttää yksittäin missä vain junissa, vaan kokojunina, joiden päissä olevissa vaunuissa oli puskimet. Sama taisi kyllä päteä Eao-vaunuihin, jotka olivat kotimaista tekoa, mutta myös keskuspuskimin. Nämä nyt hatarasta ulkomuistista.

Antero

----------


## JE

Kuvia ja teknisiä tietoja Eao- ja Eaov-vaunuista löytyy Makasiiniraide-sivustolta tästä osoitteesta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oletko varma, että virolaisella kalustolla voi noin vain tulla Suomen ja Venäjän väliseen liikenteeseen? Kun Suomi voi kerran luovuttaa liikenneluvan VR:n yksinoikeudeksi niin olisi todella omituista, jos käytettävä kalusto määrättäisiin kuitenkin EU:n taholta. Loogiselta tuntuisi, että Suomi ja Venäjä sopisivat kalustosta keskenään.


Miksei voisi. Liikkuuhan Suomen rataverkolla jo nytkin virolaisia vaunuja.  Ihan siitä syystä että junalauttaa Suomen ja Viron välillä ei toistaiseksi kulje, niin jos haluaa lähettää rautateitse rahtia Virosta Suomeen on pakko kulkea Venäjän kautta (ellei sitten Puolan, Saksan ja Ruotsin kautta).  Mutta mikään ei myöskään estä käyttämästä esim Suomessa rekisteröityjä yksityisvaunuja Suomen ja Venäjän välisessä liikenteessä. Kaluston omistaja voi tietenkin kenenkään puuttumatta asiaan teettää  huollot ja korjaukset halvan työvoiman naapurimaissa. 




> Lakitekstien tulkintoihin sen kummemmin puuttumatta alkaa vaikuttaa siltä että ne tosiaankin pitää kirjoittaa uusiksi. Järkevän rautatieliikenteen harjoittamista hankaloitetaan aivan turhaan. Kuorma-autoliikenteen puolella kaikki toimii paljon helpommin. Sen vuoksi nykysäännöillä toimittaessa tulevaisuus on kumipyörien.


Näin on, mutta pian alkaa tapahtua. Todennäköistä on että Severstal tai mikä sen firman nimi nyt olikaan, tulee kilpailun vapauduttua joka tapauksessa Suomeen aikomuksena kuljettaa omaan laskuunsa tavaraa venäläisten ja suomalaisten asemien välillä, ja joko tulee käymään niin että VR ja Suomen viranomaiset muuttavat sääntönsä sopiviksi tai sitten haetaan ratkaisua EY-tuomioistuimen kautta. 

Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Ylipäätään voisin kuvitella, että Eaov-vaunut poikkesivat vastaavista RZD:n vaunuista juuri niiltä osin, mitkä aiheuttavat sen, ettei RHK salli käyttää RZD:n vaunuja missä hyvänsä sisäisessä liikenteessä.


Jtt:n kohdassa 3.31 ei sanota RZD:n vaunujen käyttörajoituksen johtuvan teknisistä syistä. Mielestäni sellainen ei kuulostaisi edes järkevältä. Eihän esimerkiksi vaihteiden kannalta ole mitään merkitystä, onko yli kulkeva RZD:n vaunu yhdysliikenteen käytössä vai Suomen sisäisessä liikenteessä. Ratkaisevaa on ainoastaan, voiko RZD:n vaunuilla teknisesti ajaa Suomen rataverkolla vai ei. Kun käytäntö osoittaa, että voi niin miksi tekniikka estäisi Suomen sisäisen käytön? 

Luonnollisesti venäläinen standardi asettaa omat vaatimuksensa mutta tämä huomioidaankin mm. asettamalla RZD:n kalustolle suomalaisia vaunuja tiukempia nopeusrajoituksia. Nopeusrajoitukset lienevätkin syynä siihen, että Jtt venäläisen standardin mainitsee mutta RZD:n kaluston käytön rajaaminen yhdysliikenteeseen perustunee johonkin muuhun kuin tekniikkaan.

----------


## PNu

> Liikkuuhan Suomen rataverkolla jo nytkin virolaisia vaunuja.  Ihan siitä syystä että junalauttaa Suomen ja Viron välillä ei toistaiseksi kulje, niin jos haluaa lähettää rautateitse rahtia Virosta Suomeen on pakko kulkea Venäjän kautta (ellei sitten Puolan, Saksan ja Ruotsin kautta).  Mutta mikään ei myöskään estä käyttämästä esim Suomessa rekisteröityjä yksityisvaunuja Suomen ja Venäjän välisessä liikenteessä.


Tuossa tapauksessa kysymys onkin Suomen ja Viron välisestä liikenteestä eikä Suomen ja Venäjän. Tosin luulen, että silloinkin Suomi ja Venäjä voivat keskenään sopia käytettävän kaluston ehdoista samoin kuin yksityisvaunujen tapauksessakin. Tuskin siitä EU päättää.

----------


## JE

Kiintoisan tapauksen muodostaa myös yhdysliikenne Suomen ja Viron välillä, jos junalauttaa ei ole luvassa: sehän on mitä suurimmassa määrin kilpailulle jo nyt avointa EU:n sisäistä liikennettä EU:sta EU:hun. Silti se on maantieteellisistä syistä sidottu yhdysliikennesopimuksiin RZD:n kanssa. Eli, miten on VR:n monopolin kanssa tässä liikenteessä Suomen puolella rajaa?

----------


## Compact

> Kätevintä olisi varmaan ohjauskielen vaihto englanniksi koko rataverkolla.


Verkkoselostuksessa 2007 todetaan, että "Liikenteenohjaajan ja veturinkuljettajan välillä viestintä tapahtuu suomen kielellä."

Tornion ja Haaparannan välillä liikenteenohjaajat voivat käyttää valinnaisesti suomea tai ruotsia. Venäjän rajaliikenteessä puolestaan käytetään liikenteenhoitokielenä venäjää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kiintoisan tapauksen muodostaa myös yhdysliikenne Suomen ja Viron välillä, jos junalauttaa ei ole luvassa: sehän on mitä suurimmassa määrin kilpailulle jo nyt avointa EU:n sisäistä liikennettä EU:sta EU:hun. Silti se on maantieteellisistä syistä sidottu yhdysliikennesopimuksiin RZD:n kanssa. Eli, miten on VR:n monopolin kanssa tässä liikenteessä Suomen puolella rajaa?


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että Viron ja Suomen välisessä liikenteessä  noudatetaan Suomen ja Venäjän välistä yhdysliikennesopimusta vaikka ei pitäisi, mutta asiasta ollaan "hiljaa". Samoin muista nykyisistä EU-jäsenvaltioista jotka ovat entisiä neuvostotasavaltoja tai SEV-maita, joiden rautatiet kuuluivat OSSHD-järjestöön, jos kuljetus tulee itärajan yli. 

 Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jtt:n kohdassa 3.31 ei sanota RZD:n vaunujen käyttörajoituksen johtuvan teknisistä syistä. Mielestäni sellainen ei kuulostaisi edes järkevältä.


Jos siinä ei sanota jotain, se ei tarkoita, että sitten syynä on varmasti jokin toinen asia, jota ei myöskään sanota. Jtt ei ole kaupallinen vaan tekninen määräyskokoelma, joten voisi kuvitella määräysten perusteiden olevan teknisiä.




> Eihän esimerkiksi vaihteiden kannalta ole mitään merkitystä, onko yli kulkeva RZD:n vaunu yhdysliikenteen käytössä vai Suomen sisäisessä liikenteessä. Ratkaisevaa on ainoastaan, voiko RZD:n vaunuilla teknisesti ajaa Suomen rataverkolla vai ei. Kun käytäntö osoittaa, että voi niin miksi tekniikka estäisi Suomen sisäisen käytön? ... Nopeusrajoitukset lienevätkin syynä siihen, että Jtt venäläisen standardin mainitsee mutta RZD:n kaluston käytön rajaaminen yhdysliikenteeseen perustunee johonkin muuhun kuin tekniikkaan.


Tämä asiahan selviää, kun kysyy RHK:sta henkilöltä, joka laatii Jtt:n määräykset.

Minä olen vain tyhmä ja ymmärrän miten pyöräkerta, raide ja vaihde toimivat. Sen perusteella tiedän, mitä mittaerot merkitsevät. Siksi ymmärrän oikein hyvin, että vääränmittaisten pyöräkertojen käyttö halutaan rajoittaa siihen, että niillä tuodaan tavara ja viedään vaunu pois eikä seikkailla ratoja ja vaihteita rikkomassa yhtään enempää kuin on tarpeen.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Jtt ei ole kaupallinen vaan tekninen määräyskokoelma, joten voisi kuvitella määräysten perusteiden olevan teknisiä.


Minä näen ko. määräykselle muitakin mahdollisia perusteita. Esimerkiksi venäläisten vaunujen kunnon valvonta helpottuu, jos ne eivät viivy maassa pitkiä aikoja ja kulkevat aina määrättyjen tarkastusasemien kautta. 




> Minä olen vain tyhmä ja ymmärrän miten pyöräkerta, raide ja vaihde toimivat. Sen perusteella tiedän, mitä mittaerot merkitsevät. Siksi ymmärrän oikein hyvin, että vääränmittaisten pyöräkertojen käyttö halutaan rajoittaa siihen, että niillä tuodaan tavara ja viedään vaunu pois eikä seikkailla ratoja ja vaihteita rikkomassa yhtään enempää kuin on tarpeen.


Erilaisten pyöräkertojen takia kuormatuilla venäläisvaunuilla ajetaankin sivuraiteilla ja vaihteissa vain 20 km/h, kun suomalaisvaunuille sallitaan 35 km/h. Eiköhän tämä vähennä ongelmia ratkaisevasti.

Saatat silti hyvinkin olla oikeassa, että pyöräkertojen erot ovat vähintään yksi lisäperuste rajoittaa venäläisen kaluston käyttöä. Teoriasi puhuisi samalla vahvasti sen puolesta, että Jtt:n kohta 3.31 todella estäisi VR:n kilpailijoiden tulon itäiseen yhdysliikenteeseen.

----------


## JSL

Satuttekos muistamaan, että Imatralta Venäjälle ollaan tekemässä yksityistä rataa, joten se kumoaa ongelman yhdysliikenteestä, nimittäin omia kiskojaan    pitkin saa kuljettaa maahan ihan niin paljon kuin haluaa, mitä vain haluaa, eikä vr:n ja rzd: diilillä tai vr:n monopoolilla ole näin vaikutusta. Herätkää!

----------


## JE

Paitsi että yksityinen rata ei ulotu Imatraa (Pelkolaa) pidemmälle. Ja valtion rataverkolla noudatetaan yhdysliikennesopimusta. Eli ei se aivan täysin itsestäänselvää ole, että kaikki olisi ongelmatonta.

----------


## edsel

Yhdysliikennesopimus tuskin on mahdoton neuvotella uusiksi tai purkaa. Venäläistenkin intressesissä luulisi olevan joustavuuden lisääminen.

----------


## Volgograd

Mitä te kuvittelette että tästä Suomen rautatiemarkkinoille hyökkäämisestä olisi kenellenkään mitään hyötyä?! Tämä sattuu olemaan niin pieni maa että eihän tästä mitään kultakaivosta saa tekemälläkään, joten aika turhaa alkaa jo tässä vaiheessa halkomaan hiuksia jostain vaunujen sopivuudesta yms. suomen kiskoille. Voisi hyvinkin esim. USA:ssa olla rahantekomahdollisuuksia kilpailevilla rautatieyhtiöillä mutta kyllä täällä on asiat niin pienessä mittakaavassa että unohtakaa koko juttu!!  :Wink:

----------


## vompatti

Jos Suomen rautatieliikenne ei olisi kultakaivos, niin miksi VR täällä toimisi? Suomessa kuljetettavaa on paljon ja kilpailua vähän, liikennöinnin on pakko olla kannattavaa. Kannattaahan täällä rekkaliikennekin!

Suurimmat tavaravirrat ovat Venäjän-liikenteessä, joten varmasti jokaista potentiaalista yrittäjää kiinnostaa yhdysliikenne. Myös tavaraliikenne muualle EU:hun voi jatkossa olla hyvinkin suosittua ja kannattavaa.

----------


## Compact

> Spacecomin takana tuntuu olevan venäläinen Severstaltrans, joka on osa huomattavaa Severstal-terästeollisuuskonsernia. Taustalla lienevätkin siis melkoiset resurssit.
> 
> Ovelaa sinänsä, Severstal-yhtymä liikennöi Suomeen jo nyt, ei tosin rautateitä myöten vaan lentäen. www.airport.cpv.ru


Mielenkiintoista ja helppoa lentomatkustusta olisi siis tarjolla Suomesta yhteen Venäjän ilmiselvään perusteollisuuskaupunkiin!

Helsinki-Vantaalta on lentovuoro Tsherepovetsiin ma, ke ja pe: lähtö 14.30 ja perillä 18.30. Paluuvuorot ke, pe ja ma klo 11.20-13.30.

Tsherepovetsissa on 1524 mm raitiotielaitos, jolla liikenne aloitettiin vuonna 1956. Linjapituus on 12,7 km ja vaunuja on noin 76. Kalustosta on eniten  Ust-Katav -tehtaan tyyppiä KTM-5 (1984-92) ja muutamia KTM-8 (1992-93).

NIIN - tämän raitiotienhän rakensi ja omistaa yhä paikallinen teräskombinaatti eli *Severstal*.

Severstalin, eli siis Suomesta "turvallisuustodistusta" hakeneen virolaisen *Spacecom*in konsernipääkaupunki taitaa olla tuo Tsherepovets.

Otavan 1967 kustantama Neuvostoliitto-tietokirja tietää seuraavaa, sitä tosin itse hieman lyhentäen:
Satamakaupunki Venäjän SFNT:n Vologdan alueella, kohdassa, jossa Sheksna-joki laskee Rybinskin tekojärveen. 152.000 as (1965). Uusi rautapitoisten malmien metallurgian keskus. Ensimmäinen sulatusuuni käynnistyi 1955. Laivanrakennusalan yrityksiä ja korjaustelakoita, kehittynyt puunjalostusteollisuus.

Tässä Spacecomissa taitavatkin olla mukana Venäjän vaikutusvaltaisimmat miehet? Oligarkki, Puttiini...

----------


## PNu

> Satuttekos muistamaan, että Imatralta Venäjälle ollaan tekemässä yksityistä rataa, joten se kumoaa ongelman yhdysliikenteestä, nimittäin omia kiskojaan    pitkin saa kuljettaa maahan ihan niin paljon kuin haluaa, mitä vain haluaa, eikä vr:n ja rzd: diilillä tai vr:n monopoolilla ole näin vaikutusta. Herätkää!


Yksityisraide tuskin muuttaa tilannetta miksikään. Imatralta eteenpäin joudutaan jatkossakin käyttämään valtion rataverkkoa, jossa VR:n monopoli säilyy itäisen yhdysliikenteen osalta.




> Yhdysliikennesopimus tuskin on mahdoton neuvotella uusiksi tai purkaa. Venäläistenkin intressesissä luulisi olevan joustavuuden lisääminen.


Yhdysliikenne ei ole jäämässä VR:n monopoliksi venäläisten takia vaan siksi, että Suomen eduskunta on näin halunnut. Tietysti lakia voidaan muuttaa mutta löytyykö siihen poliittista halua?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yksityisraide tuskin muuttaa tilannetta miksikään. Imatralta eteenpäin joudutaan jatkossakin käyttämään valtion rataverkkoa, jossa VR:n monopoli säilyy itäisen yhdysliikenteen osalta.


En ole huomannut, että olisi yksiselitteisesti osoitettu, että näin on. En ole vielä nähnyt sellaista dokumenttia, joka käsitykseni mukaan estäisi sen, että RZD toisi vaunun Svetogorskiin, yksityinen yrittäjä vetäisi sen Imatralle ja esim. DB:n Suomen operaattori vetäisi vaunun edelleen vaikka Vaasaan.

Se sopimus, joka tähän keskusteluun on linkattu, ei tällaista estä. Jos Eduskunta on tehnyt päätöksen, joka tämän estää, se päätös löytyisi www:stä.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> En ole huomannut, että olisi yksiselitteisesti osoitettu, että näin on. En ole vielä nähnyt sellaista dokumenttia, joka käsitykseni mukaan estäisi sen, että RZD toisi vaunun Svetogorskiin, yksityinen yrittäjä vetäisi sen Imatralle ja esim. DB:n Suomen operaattori vetäisi vaunun edelleen vaikka Vaasaan.


Jos kuljetus katsotaan yhdysliikenteeksi myös Imatralta eteenpäin niin silloin VR:llä on siihen valtion rataverkolla yksinoikeus. Jos se taas muuttuu Imatralla Suomen sisäiseksi liikenteeksi niin silloin venäläisen kaluston käyttö ei ole Jtt:n perusteella sallittua. Eivätköhän nämä ehdot rajoita kuvailemasi kaltaista liikennettä sangen tehokkaasti.

----------


## edsel

> Jos kuljetus katsotaan yhdysliikenteeksi myös Imatralta eteenpäin niin silloin VR:llä on siihen valtion rataverkolla yksinoikeus. Jos se taas muuttuu Imatralla Suomen sisäiseksi liikenteeksi niin silloin venäläisen kaluston käyttö ei ole Jtt:n perusteella sallittua. Eivätköhän nämä ehdot rajoita kuvailemasi kaltaista liikennettä sangen tehokkaasti.


Kuulostaa juuri samanlaiselta mielivaltaiselta virkamiestilanteelta, joille me täällä naureskelemme silloin kun se sattuu Venäjän puolella. Luultavasti Jtt:n muuttaminen on tältä osin helpompaa - se kun ei taida tapahtua perustuslain säätämisjärjestyksessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos kuljetus katsotaan yhdysliikenteeksi myös Imatralta eteenpäin niin silloin VR:llä on siihen valtion rataverkolla yksinoikeus. Jos se taas muuttuu Imatralla Suomen sisäiseksi liikenteeksi niin silloin venäläisen kaluston käyttö ei ole Jtt:n perusteella sallittua. Eivätköhän nämä ehdot rajoita kuvailemasi kaltaista liikennettä sangen tehokkaasti.


On olemassa instanssi jossa voidaan punnita näitä kilpailua ja tavaran vapaata liikkiumista rajoittavien sääntöjen sopimusten pätevyyttä. Nimittäin EY-tuomioistuin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Kuulostaa juuri samanlaiselta mielivaltaiselta virkamiestilanteelta, joille me täällä naureskelemme silloin kun se sattuu Venäjän puolella. Luultavasti Jtt:n muuttaminen on tältä osin helpompaa - se kun ei taida tapahtua perustuslain säätämisjärjestyksessä.


Ei tässä ole mistään mielivallasta kysymys vaan siitä, ettei eduskunta ole toistaiseksi halunnut avata itäistä yhdysliikennettä kilpailulle. Kilpailu on siis pyritty laissa kieltämään, kuten vaikkapa ylinopeudella ajokin on kielletty.

Tässä keskustelussa on vain pohdittu, voidaanko lakia kiertää tältä osin jotenkin. Ajatustasi Jtt:n muuttamisesta en ymmärrä ollenkaan. Tuskin on realistista olettaa, että viranomaiset muuttaisivat määräyksiä lain kiertämisen helpottamiseksi.

----------


## edsel

Mielivaltaa on se, että kun yhden lain tulkinnan venyttäminen ei riitä yhden yrityksen keinotekoiseen suosimiseen, löytyy takataskusta pian lisää uusia säännöksiä. Samalla tavalla kuin Venäjän tullin sanotaan keksivän uusia sääntöjä sen mukaan kun löytävät uusia rahareikiä. 

Monopoliyhtiöiden tukemiselle ei ole mitään järkeviä perusteita. Ylinopeuteen tämä on verrattavissa ainoastaan sen suhteen että autoverotuksenkin osalta suomalaiset virkamiehet joutuvat jossain vaiheessa antamaan periksi.

----------


## PNu

> Mielivaltaa on se, että kun yhden lain tulkinnan venyttäminen ei riitä yhden yrityksen keinotekoiseen suosimiseen, löytyy takataskusta pian lisää uusia säännöksiä.


Mistä tiedät, ettei yksi lainkohta riittäisi? Jtt:n määräys 3.31 oli ainoastaan minun oma arvaukseni siitä, mihin kilpailu viimeistään kaatuu, jos lakiin on jäänyt joku porsaanreikä. Sehän ei tarkoita, että laissa porsaanreikää välttämättä on.

Toisaalta ko. Jtt:n määräykselle on varmasti olemassa hyvät perustelut. En ainakaan itse usko, että sitä on kirjattu sääntöön vain VR:n kilpailijoiden kiusaksi.




> Monopoliyhtiöiden tukemiselle ei ole mitään järkeviä perusteita. Ylinopeuteen tämä on verrattavissa ainoastaan sen suhteen että autoverotuksenkin osalta suomalaiset virkamiehet joutuvat jossain vaiheessa antamaan periksi.


Ei tässä mistään monopolin järkevyydestä ollut kysymyskään vaan siitä onko kilpailu yhdysliikenteessä lain mukaan mahdollista vai ei.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minua ei vieläkään vakuuta perustelut sille, ettei yksityinen operaattori voisi vetää Venäjällä rekisteröityjä vaunuja Suomessa RHK:n rataverkolla.

Jtt ei ole laki, vaan teknisten viranomaismääräysten kokoelma. Jos Venäjällä rekisteröity vaunu katsastetaan ja hyväksytään liikenteeseen RHK:n rataverkolla, ei sen vedolle ympäri Suomen ole mitään Jtt:n asettamia esteitä.

Ja kertaan jälleen: Suomen ja Venäjän välinen sopimus koskee sopimusvaltioiden rautatiehallintojen alaisuudessa tapahtuvaa liikennettä lähimpien raja-asemien välillä, ei siitä eteenpäin. Kukaan ei ole esittänyt sellaista dokumenttia, joka yksiselitteisesti kieltäisi rajan yli kulkeneen vaunun vetämisen muualla Suomessa muun kuin VR Oy:n vedolla 1.1.2007 lähtien mainittu päivä mukaan lukien.

Sitä en epäile, etteikö VR Oy yrittäisi keksiä syitä vapaan rautatieliikenteen haittaamiseen (=monopoliyhtiön tukemiselle), mihin Edselkin viittasi. Mutta se on toinen juttu.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Minua ei vieläkään vakuuta perustelut sille, ettei yksityinen operaattori voisi vetää Venäjällä rekisteröityjä vaunuja Suomessa RHK:n rataverkolla.


Sinua ehkä ei. RHK:n tutkijat tuntuvat kuitenkin olevan vakuuttuneita, ettei kilpailu koske itäistä yhdysliikennettä:

http://www.rhk.fi/tutkimus/Rhk-a405_tekstiosa.pdf ja tuolta sivu 32.




> Ja kertaan jälleen: Suomen ja Venäjän välinen sopimus koskee sopimusvaltioiden rautatiehallintojen alaisuudessa tapahtuvaa liikennettä lähimpien raja-asemien välillä, ei siitä eteenpäin.


Käsittääkseni asia ei ole ollenkaan näin vaan sopimus koskee kuljetusta määräasemalle asti. Miksi rautatieyhdysliikennesopimus muuten sisältäisi esimerkiksi seuraavan kohdan:

"Tarve- ja varuste-esineet, polttoaine, elintarvikkeet ja muu kuljetuksen aikana ja välipysähdyspaikoilla liikkuvan kaluston normaalin toiminnan kannalta välttämätön omaisuus, joka on hankittu ulkomailla tai toimitetaan kyseisen liikkuvan kaluston vaurioitumisen tai rikkoutumisen korjaamiseen, kuljetetaan rahtivapaasti ja perimättä tullimaksuja."

Mitä olisivat esimerkiksi nuo välipysähdyspaikat, jos sopimus olisi väitteesi mukaisesti voimassa vain Buslovskajan ja Vainikkalan välillä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Minua ei vieläkään vakuuta perustelut sille, ettei yksityinen operaattori voisi vetää Venäjällä rekisteröityjä vaunuja Suomessa RHK:n rataverkolla.
> 
> 
> Sinua ehkä ei. RHK:n tutkijat tuntuvat kuitenkin olevan vakuuttuneita, ettei kilpailu koske itäistä yhdysliikennettä:
> 
> http://www.rhk.fi/tutkimus/Rhk-a405_tekstiosa.pdf ja tuolta sivu 32.


Siellä lukee näin:
Sopimusneuvottelut on aiemmin Suomen puolesta hoitanut VR-Yhtymä Oy, jolla on rautatielain mukaan monopolioikeus myös Suomen ja Venäjän välisen rautatieliikenteen harjoittamiseen.

Rautatielaki, luku 4, §16, mom 2:
2) kotimaisessa tavara- ja henkilöliikenteessä sekä Suomen ja Venäjän välisessä rautatieyhdysliikenteessä Valtionrautateiden muuttamisesta osakeyhtiöksi annetun lain (20/1995) 1 §:ssä tarkoitetun osakeyhtiön rautatieliikennettä harjoittava tytäryhtiö.

Valtioiden välinen sopimus 48/1997:
Tavaroiden ja vaunujen luovutus toisena sopimuspuolena olevan valtion rautatieltä toisena sopimuspuolena olevan valtion rautatielle tapahtuu vastaanottavan rautatien raja-asemalla.

Valtioiden välinen sopimus antaa toisen maan rautatiehallinnolle oikeuden ajaa rajan yli RAJA-ASEMALLE. Raja-asema on se liikennepaikka, jossa hoidetaan rajamuodollisuudet. 

Eli: Valtiosopimuksessa ja Rautatielaissa määritelty VR Oy:n monopoli yhdysliikenteeseen tarkoittaa liikennettä valtioiden rautateillä raja-asemien välillä. Muu valtion rautateiden liikenne on valtion sisäistä liikennettä. Valtiosopimus ei koske muita rautateitä, eli yksityisiä rautateitä. Eikä Rautatielain myöntämä yksinoikeus myöskään koske muita kuin valtion omistamaa rataverkkoa.

Yllä lainattu Rautatielain pykälä on lisäksi jo vanhentunut sikäli, että se tulee muuttumaan 1.1.2007 kotimaisen tavaraliikenteen osalta.

Meidän lainsäädäntömme periaatteiden mukaan lisäksi se, mikä ei ole erikseen kielletty, on sallittu. Kuten yksityinen rautatieliikenne, myös valtion rajan yli.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Ja kertaan jälleen: Suomen ja Venäjän välinen sopimus koskee sopimusvaltioiden rautatiehallintojen alaisuudessa tapahtuvaa liikennettä lähimpien raja-asemien välillä, ei siitä eteenpäin.
> 
> 
> Käsittääkseni asia ei ole ollenkaan näin vaan sopimus koskee kuljetusta määräasemalle asti. Miksi rautatieyhdysliikennesopimus muuten sisältäisi esimerkiksi seuraavan kohdan:
> 
> "Tarve- ja varuste-esineet, polttoaine, elintarvikkeet ja muu kuljetuksen aikana ja välipysähdyspaikoilla liikkuvan kaluston normaalin toiminnan kannalta välttämätön omaisuus, joka on hankittu ulkomailla tai toimitetaan kyseisen liikkuvan kaluston vaurioitumisen tai rikkoutumisen korjaamiseen, kuljetetaan rahtivapaasti ja perimättä tullimaksuja."
> 
> Mitä olisivat esimerkiksi nuo välipysähdyspaikat, jos sopimus olisi väitteesi mukaisesti voimassa vain Buslovskajan ja Vainikkalan välillä?


Raja-asemien välillä voi olla liikennepaikkoja tai muita pysähtymistarpeita. Ihmisten tai tavaran rajanylitykseen liittyvät muodollisuudet ja vaatimukset eivät koske siis minkäänlaisia pysähtymistarpeita raja-asemien välillä.

Jokohan tämä siis selvisi. Tarkemmin sanottuna se, mitä on YHDYSLIIKENNE johon VR Oy:llä on monopoli. Vai löytyykö jostain jokin lainvoimainen dokumentti (RHK:n julkaisu ei ole lainvoimainen, sitä ovat vain valtioiden väliset sopimukset ja lainsäädäntö), joka muuttaa asian toiseksi?

Asiaa vielä selventääkseni: Olen itse ollut mukana parikin kertaa järjestämässä suomalaisen rautatiekaluston vientiä pidemmälle kuin raja-asemalle. Sopimuksen mukaan RZD otti veturin junineen hinaukseen raja-asemalla, koska "itseajo-oikeus" päättyi siihen. Ja koska veturi ja vaunut olivat menossa pidemmälle, ne tullattiin tilapäiseen maahantuontiin. Koska yhdysliikenne loppui siihen raja-asemalle.

Sv1-sähköveturi kävi aikanaan Neuvostoliitossa esiteltävänä. Veturin vienti hoidettiin silloin yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi mukana olleen teknikon matkatavarana. Muuten ei olisi päästy raja-asemaa pidemmälle.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Tarkemmin sanottuna se, mitä on YHDYSLIIKENNE johon VR Oy:llä on monopoli. Vai löytyykö jostain jokin lainvoimainen dokumentti (RHK:n julkaisu ei ole lainvoimainen, sitä ovat vain valtioiden väliset sopimukset ja lainsäädäntö), joka muuttaa asian toiseksi?


Täsmälleen. Se on nimenomaan yhdysliikenne, johon VR:llä on monopoli. Mutta nyt pitäisi päättää, mitä yhdysliikenteellä tarkoitetaan. Onko se vain raja-asemien välistä liikennettä vai kuljetuksen hoitamista määräasemalle asti?

Olen viitannut Jtt:n kohtaan 3.31 ennen kaikkea siksi, että yhdysliikenne-termin merkitys avautuisi. Jtt:n mukaan venäläisen standardin mukaiset vaunut saavat liikennöidä Suomen rataverkolla Suomen ja Venäjän välisessä yhdysliikenteessä. Koska kyseistä kalustoa tapaa ympäri rataverkkoa eikä vain raja-asemien välillä niin silloin on aivan ilmeistä, että yhdysliikenteeseen katsotaan kuuluvaksi kuljetus perille asti.




> Olen itse ollut mukana parikin kertaa järjestämässä suomalaisen rautatiekaluston vientiä pidemmälle kuin raja-asemalle. Sopimuksen mukaan RZD otti veturin junineen hinaukseen raja-asemalla, koska "itseajo-oikeus" päättyi siihen.


Eli tekö ajoittekin junan raja-asemalle ihan itse ilman VR:n lupaa ja teitte myös omin päin sopimuksen RZD:n kanssa? Silloin ainakin rikoitte lakia, koska VR:llä on 1.1.2007 asti monopoli itäisen yhdysliikenteen lisäksi myös Suomen sisäiseen liikenteeseen.

----------


## JE

VR:n monopoli ei toisaalta koske enää museoliikennettä, jos oikein olen käsittänyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se on nimenomaan yhdysliikenne, johon VR:llä on monopoli. Mutta nyt pitäisi päättää, mitä yhdysliikenteellä tarkoitetaan. Onko se vain raja-asemien välistä liikennettä vai kuljetuksen hoitamista määräasemalle asti?


Tämähän se ydin on. En anna painoa RHK:n tekniselle määräyskokoelmalle sen määrittämiseksi, mitä laissa sanotaan. Lait ja valtiosopimukset valmistellaan ja säädetään vähän erilaisessa järjestyksessä kuin Jtt. Jtt:llä ei ole lainvoimaa. Ja vaikka olisikin, eri lainsäädännöillä on vahvuusjärjestys. Ristiriitatilainteissa se vahvempi ratkaisee.

Tässä tapauksessa valtiosopimus ja laki ovat vahvemmat kuin Jtt. Joten valtiosopimuksen määrittely on se, jota noudatetaan.




> Eli tekö ajoittekin junan raja-asemalle ihan itse ilman VR:n lupaa ja teitte myös omin päin sopimuksen RZD:n kanssa? Silloin ainakin rikoitte lakia, koska VR:llä on 1.1.2007 asti monopoli itäisen yhdysliikenteen lisäksi myös Suomen sisäiseen liikenteeseen.


Emme suinkaan riko lakia, jos tämä tapahtuu RZD:n alaisuudessa. Koska sillä on oikeus omien käytäntöjensä mukaiseen liikenteeseen Vainikkalan asemalle Suomessa, ei VR Oy:llä ole mitään huomautettavaa siihen, millä tavalla RZD sallii hallinnassaan olevan yhdysliikenteen tapahtua. Harmittaa, etten itse päässyt ajamaan höyryveturia valtakunnan rajan yli, kun en sattunut olemaan veturissa.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> VR:n monopoli ei toisaalta koske enää museoliikennettä, jos oikein olen käsittänyt.


Kommentoimassani kirjoituksessa ei sanallakaan sanottu, että kysymys oli museoliikenteestä. Sitä on tähän turha sotkea, koska rautatielain mukaan (36 §) museoliikenteen harjoittajat voivat saada vapautuksen niistä rataverkon käyttörajoituksista, jotka kaupallisen liikenteen harjoittajat joutuvat ottamaan huomioon. Tähän asti keskustelussa on puhuttu vain kaupallisesta liikenteestä. Jos joku vaihtaa aiheen lennossa museoliikenteeseen, olisi väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi kohteliasta se myös mainita.

----------


## JE

Kiitän linkistä. Lakitekstistä ei ehkä ilmene, millaiseksi käytäntö lopulta muodostuu. Mutta ainakin siitä ilmenee selvääkin selvemmin, mitä lainsäätäjä on tarkoittanut.

----------


## PNu

> Tässä tapauksessa valtiosopimus ja laki ovat vahvemmat kuin Jtt. Joten valtiosopimuksen määrittely on se, jota noudatetaan.


Paitsi että valtiosopimus ei ratkaise millään tavalla kiistaa siitä, katsotaanko yhdysliikenteeksi vain raja-asemien välinen liikenne vai kuljetus perille asti. Sopimus kun on aivan liian yleisluontoinen. Sopimuksen soveltamisen yksityiskohdat on siksi pakko päätellä muista lähteistä, kuten Jtt:stä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paitsi että valtiosopimus ei ratkaise millään tavalla kiistaa siitä, katsotaanko yhdysliikenteeksi vain raja-asemien välinen liikenne vai kuljetus perille asti. Sopimus kun on aivan liian yleisluontoinen. Sopimuksen soveltamisen yksityiskohdat on siksi pakko päätellä muista lähteistä, kuten Jtt:stä.


Koska Suomi on EU:n täysjäsen, joutuu Suomi noudattamaan myös niitä direktiivejä joita on EU:ssa säädetty rautatiekuljetuksista kotimaassa ja EU-maiden välillä, sekä tavaroiden vapaasta liikkumisesta. 

Mihin kategoriaan kuuluu kuviteltu rautateitse tapahtuva konttikuljetus, lastina kaukoidässä valmistettua elektroniikkaa, Nahodkasta Narvikiin, Tornion kautta? Onko se Suomen ja Venäjän Federaation välistä rautatieyhdysliikennettä, vai EU-maiden välistä liikennettä, ja miltä osin? Koskevatko EU:n sopimukset lainkaan Norjaa, joka on ETA-jäsen? 

Laatiakaa asiantuntijat esimerkit miten saa rahdin halvimmalla tavalla kulkemaan. Kuka saa omistaa käytettävän vaunukaluston, kuka veturit, missä tullaus ja siirtokuormaus tapahtuu, vai tarvitaanko ollenkaan niitä vaiheita? 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Sekä Ruotsin että Norjan lainsäädäntö mahdollistavat vapaan kilpailun rautatietavaraliikenteessä koko ETA:n alueella. Jos Narvik-Nahodka-kuljetus tahdottaisiin eri käsiin kuin missä se nyt on, rajoitukset löytyvät Suomen ja Venäjän lainsäädännöstä ja näiden välisestä yhdysliikennesopimuksesta, ei länsinaapureista.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta Rainerin pointti oli oikein hyvä. Jos yhdysliikenne ei ole kahden valtion ratahallintojen välistä raja-asemien välillä tapahtuvaa liikennettä, mihin se sitten päättyykään? Eikö rautateitse Suomen ja Venäjän rajan yli tullutta rahtia saa kuljettaa esimerkiksi Haaparantaan ja sieltä edelleen, koska kerran tämän yhdysliikenteen yksinoikeus oli VR Oy:llä? Se sama junahan on tullut Venäjältä Suomeen ja yrittää päästä edelleen Ruotsiin.

Tämä ei ole mikään teoreettinen esimerkki, vaan esimerkiksi Venäjälle rekisteröity yritys voi omistaa telinvaihtokelpoisia vaunuja, jotka voivat matkata Uralilta Suomen kautta Narvikiin. Siis samat vaunut, vaikka kokojunakuljetuksena.

Keski-Euroopassa tällainen monikansallinen yhdysliikenne on arkipäivää, ollut jo vuosikausia ennen EU:takin.

Ei Jtt:llä voida laajentaa yhdysliikenteen käsitettä siitä, mihin valtiosopimus varsin selkeästi sen rajaa. Jos näin olisi, venäläiset ajaisivat öljyjunat Sköldvikiin itse. Sillä yhdysliikenne on sallittu molemmille, ei vain VR Oy:lle.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Ei Jtt:llä voida laajentaa yhdysliikenteen käsitettä siitä, mihin valtiosopimus varsin selkeästi sen rajaa. Jos näin olisi, venäläiset ajaisivat öljyjunat Sköldvikiin itse. Sillä yhdysliikenne on sallittu molemmille, ei vain VR Oy:lle.


Yhdysliikenne on sallittu Suomen puolella vain VR:lle ja Venäjän puolella vain RZD:lle, ja sopimukset määrittävät missä puitteissa tätä ajattelua käytännössä sovelletaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhdysliikenne on sallittu Suomen puolella vain VR:lle ja Venäjän puolella vain RZD:lle, ja sopimukset määrittävät missä puitteissa tätä ajattelua käytännössä sovelletaan.


Aivan oikein. Lausumani RZD:stä ajamassa Sköldvikiin on typerä, sillä Sköldvik ei ole raja-asema, eikä yhdysliikenne sinne voi ulottua. RZD saa tulla Suomeen yhdysliikenteen puitteissa. Yhdysliikenne ulottuu raja-asemalle, ei pidemmälle.

Kysymyshän on juuri siitä, mikä on yhdysliikennettä ja mihin se ulottuu. Jos Sköldvik määriteltäisiin raja-asemaksi, yhdysliikenne voisi ulottua sinne. Ja RZD saisi ajaa sinne, koska valtiosopimuksessa on myönnetty Venäjän valtion hyväksymälle operaattorille oikeus tulla Suomen puolelle raja-asemalle asti.

Jos ajattelen sitten VR Oy:n roolia, niin Rautatielaki rajoittaa Suomen puolelta oikeuden yhdysliikenteeseen vain VR Oy:lle. Se siis tarkoittaa, että Suomen valtio hyväksyy valtiosopimuksen tarkoittamaksi suomalaiseksi operaattoriksi vain VR Oy:n, jolla on oikeus ajaa Venäjän puolen raja-asemalle - missä se sitten lieneekään.

Tämä on minun tulkintani ja ymmärrykseni niiden dokumenttien perusteella, jotka asiasta ovat tiedossani.

Jos tämä asia haluttaisiin oikeasti tietää, varmaan tästä voisi kysyä tulkinnat esim. LVM:stä. Ja todennäköisesti myös niiltä, jotka sen yksityisen rajaradan ovat tehneet. Kuten aiemmin taisin jo todeta, ei sellaiseen hankkeeseen lähdetä sillä riskillä, että vasta radan valmistuttua todetaan, ettei sitä voi käyttää.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Jos ajattelen sitten VR Oy:n roolia, niin Rautatielaki rajoittaa Suomen puolelta oikeuden yhdysliikenteeseen vain VR Oy:lle. Se siis tarkoittaa, että Suomen valtio hyväksyy valtiosopimuksen tarkoittamaksi suomalaiseksi operaattoriksi vain VR Oy:n, jolla on oikeus ajaa Venäjän puolen raja-asemalle - missä se sitten lieneekään.


Katsotaanpa jälleen kerran verkkoselostuksesta kohtaa 3.2.2. Siellä sanotaan, että Venäjän rautatieyhdysliikenteessä SUOMEN rataverkolle pääsyyn on oikeus vain VR:llä. Ei suinkaan niin, että Venäjän rataverkolle pääsyyn olisi oikeus vain VR:llä.

Siten tulkintasi, että VR:n monopolissa olisi kysymys vain liikennöintioikeudesta Venäjän raja-asemalle, on selvässä ristiriidassa verkkoselostuksen sanamuodon kanssa.




> Ei Jtt:llä voida laajentaa yhdysliikenteen käsitettä siitä, mihin valtiosopimus varsin selkeästi sen rajaa.


Siis kysymyshän on siitä, ettei yhdysliikenteen asettamia teknisiä rajoitteita tarvita raja-asemien välistä liikennettä varten vaan vieraan valtakunnan rataverkolla ajettaessa. Toisin sanoen Venäjältä Suomeen tulevalle kalustolle asetettavat rajoitteet eivät koske Buslovskajan ja Vainikkalan välistä liikennettä vaan astuvat voimaan Vainikkalasta syvemmällä Suomeen lähdettäessä. Jo pelkästään tästä syystä on järjetöntä väittää, että valtiosopimus koskisi vain raja-asemien välistä liikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Katsotaanpa jälleen kerran verkkoselostuksesta kohtaa 3.2.2. Siellä sanotaan, että Venäjän rautatieyhdysliikenteessä SUOMEN rataverkolle pääsyyn on oikeus vain VR:llä. Ei suinkaan niin, että Venäjän rataverkolle pääsyyn olisi oikeus vain VR:llä.
> 
> Siten tulkintasi, että VR:n monopolissa olisi kysymys vain liikennöintioikeudesta Venäjän raja-asemalle, on selvässä ristiriidassa verkkoselostuksen sanamuodon kanssa.


Verkkoselostus ei ole laki, vaan tekninen erittely Suomen valtion omistamasta rataverkosta. Se ei määrittele vaan tulkitsee asioita. Yhdysliikenne määritellään valtiosopimuksessa. Verkkoselostus ei laajenna yhdysliikenteen käsitettä siitä, mitä valtiosopimus määrittelee.




> Siis kysymyshän on siitä, ettei yhdysliikenteen asettamia teknisiä rajoitteita tarvita raja-asemien välistä liikennettä varten vaan vieraan valtakunnan rataverkolla ajettaessa.


Yhdysliikenne ei ole tekninen vaan hallinnollinen asia. VR Oy:n monopoli ei ole tekninen asia tai rajoitus, vaan hallinnollinen päätös, jolla ei ole mitään tekemistä tekniikan kanssa.

Yhdysliikenne on raja-asemien välistä liikennettä, josta valtakunnan rajan ja Suomen raja-aseman välinen osuus on Suomen rataverkkoa. Suomen laki estää muita Suomen lainsäädännön sallimia liikennöitsijöitä kuin VR Oy:tä käyttämästä tätä osaa Suomen rataverkosta, mutta valtiosopimus sallii tämän Suomen rataverkon osa käytön Venäjän valtion hyväksymille liikennöitsijöille.




> Toisin sanoen Venäjältä Suomeen tulevalle kalustolle asetettavat rajoitteet eivät koske Buslovskajan ja Vainikkalan välistä liikennettä vaan astuvat voimaan Vainikkalasta syvemmällä Suomeen lähdettäessä. Jo pelkästään tästä syystä on järjetöntä väittää, että valtiosopimus koskisi vain raja-asemien välistä liikennettä.


Alkuosa on oikein. Valtiosopimus edellyttää, että Venäjällä hyväksytty kalusto on rajoituksetta käyttökelpoista Suomen puoleiselle raja-asemalle saakka.

Loppuosa on väärin. Valtiosopimus ei koske muuta Suomen valtion rataverkkoa kuin raja-aseman ja valtion rajan välistä osaa. Sehän on valtiosopimuksessa sanottu, mitä sopimus koskee. Muualla on Suomen valtion asia, miten se sallii yhdysliikennesopimuksen puitteissa raja-asemalle tulleen kaluston liikkeet. Eli raja-asemalta eteenpäin Venäjällä hyväksyttyä kalustoa kohdellaan kuten mitä hyvänsä kalustoa, jonka suhteen RHK:lla on oikeus asettaa teknisiä määräyksiä.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Verkkoselostus ei ole laki, vaan tekninen erittely Suomen valtion omistamasta rataverkosta. Se ei määrittele vaan tulkitsee asioita.


Lue ensin rautatielaki (4 §) ja tule sen jälkeen uudelleen väittämään, että verkkoselostus on pelkkää vessapaperia.




> Loppuosa on väärin. Valtiosopimus ei koske muuta Suomen valtion rataverkkoa kuin raja-aseman ja valtion rajan välistä osaa. Sehän on valtiosopimuksessa sanottu, mitä sopimus koskee.


Missä kohtaa valtiosopimusta  määritellään, että se on voimassa vain raja-asemien välillä? Minä en ainakaan sieltä sellaista löydä. 1 artikla toteaa vaunujen luovutuksen tapahtuvan raja-asemilla mutta tästä on melkoisen rohkeaa tehdä johtopäätös, ettei mikään muukaan sopimuksen artikla ulottuisi raja-asemien ulkopuolelle. 

Esimerkiksi artiklan 2 mukaisessa rautatierajasopimuksessa on ainakin ennen määritelty yhdysliikenteessä käytettävän kaluston tekniset vaatimukset, joka ilman muuta koskettaa koko Suomen rataverkkoa. Tämän keskustelun suurin puute onkin siinä, ettei kenelläkään tunnu olevan yksityiskohtaisia tietoja artiklan 2 mukaisista säännöksistä mutta Jtt:n, verkkoselostuksen ja muiden RHK:n julkaisujen perusteella voi ainakin arvioida, mitä siellä lukee.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lue ensin rautatielaki (4 §) ja tule sen jälkeen uudelleen väittämään, että verkkoselostus on pelkkää vessapaperia.


Jospa kertoisit, missä olen sanonut verkkoselostuksen olevan vessapaperia.

Tiedän, etten ole niin sanonut, joten epäasiallinen kirjoittelusi ei muuta verkkoselostusta laiksi, vaikka laki määritteleekin tällaisen asiakirjan tehtäväksi. En ole juristi, kuten tietääkseni et sinäkään, joten on parempi, että käännyt jonkun juristin puoleen ja pyydät häntä selittämään, mikä ero on lailla, asetuksella, viranomaismääräyksellä ja sellaisilla teknisillä ohjeilla kuin Rataverkkoselostus ja Jtt.




> Missä kohtaa valtiosopimusta  määritellään, että se on voimassa vain raja-asemien välillä? Minä en ainakaan sieltä sellaista löydä.


Kerrohan sinä, millä perusteella tuo valtiosopimus koskee koko Suomen valtion rataverkkoa.

Ja kun edelleenkään en ole juristi, voinet kysyä valtiosopimuksestakin selventäviä tietoja siltä samalta juristilta, joka selvittää erilaisten asiakirjojen ja niiden merkitysten eron. Hän osannee tulkita valtiosopimukstakin meitä kumpiakin paremmin.

Rautatierajasopimuksestakin olisi sinunkin parempi kertoa sitten, kun se on käsissäsi. Nythän sen sisältö ei ole sinunkaan tiedossasi, vaikka vaikuttaa siltä, että perustelet asioita sen sisällöllä. Sitä sisältöä arvailet sen perusteella, mitä on kirjoitettuna joissain muissa asiapapereissa. Sellainen arvailu ei todellakaan vakuuta minua muuttaamaan käsitystäni siitä, mikä se on käytettävissä olevien asiakirjojen perusteella.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> En ole juristi, kuten tietääkseni et sinäkään, joten on parempi, että käännyt jonkun juristin puoleen ja pyydät häntä selittämään, mikä ero on lailla, asetuksella, viranomaismääräyksellä ja sellaisilla teknisillä ohjeilla kuin Rataverkkoselostus ja Jtt.


Ei niiden ero minua kiinnosta. Sen tiedän, että kaikki nuo on tarkoitettu noudatettaviksi ja tämä tieto riittää minulle.




> Kerrohan sinä, millä perusteella tuo valtiosopimus koskee koko Suomen valtion rataverkkoa.


Olen tämän keskustelun aikana varmaan jo 10 kertaa perustellut, miksi yhdysliikenne-käsite ei voi rajoittua pelkästään raja-asemien väliseen liikenteeseen. Kehottaisin lukemaan edelliset kirjoitukseni, kun en millään viitsisi kirjoittaa samaa asiaa enää uudelleen. 




> Rautatierajasopimuksestakin olisi sinunkin parempi kertoa sitten, kun se on käsissäsi. Nythän sen sisältö ei ole sinunkaan tiedossasi, vaikka vaikuttaa siltä, että perustelet asioita sen sisällöllä.


Minä olen kylläkin perustellut asioita vain RHK:n julkaisujen ja rautatielain perusteella, jotka ovat kaikkien vapaasti luettavissa. 

Rautatierajasopimuksesta totesin ainoastaan, että se on se paperi, joka sisältää yhdysliikennekaluston tekniset määrittelyt. Tämä taas ei ole arvaus vaan tietoa sikäli, että VR:n historiikki (1962-1987) näin kertoo eikä minulla ole mitään syytä epäillä historiikin tässä valehtelevan. Sanomattakin on selvää, että jossain teknisetkin seikat on pakko sopia, koska ei Jtt:n kirjoittaja niitä omasta päästään keksi.

----------


## vompatti

Verkkoselostuksella ei voida rajoittaa kilpailua. Verkkoselostuksen pitää pohjautua lakiin, asetuksiin, direktiiveihin, valtiosopimuksiin ja YK:n ihmisoikeusjulistukseen. Jos nämä eivät rajoita yhdysliikennettä tai raja-asemien välistä liikennettä VR:n ja RZD:n kaksinoikeudeksi, ei verkkoselostuskaan voi niitä rajoittaa. Jos verkkoselostus ja laki ovat ristiriidassa, on verkkoselostus todennäköisesti väärässä. Varmuus asiasta saadaan oikeusistuimessa.

----------


## PNu

> Verkkoselostuksen pitää pohjautua lakiin, asetuksiin, direktiiveihin, valtiosopimuksiin ja YK:n ihmisoikeusjulistukseen. Jos nämä eivät rajoita yhdysliikennettä tai raja-asemien välistä liikennettä VR:n ja RZD:n kaksinoikeudeksi, ei verkkoselostuskaan voi niitä rajoittaa.


Mutta kun rautatielaki (16 §) sen nimenomaan rajoittaa. Tämä kohta tulee tosin 1.1.2007 muuttumaan mutta ei Suomen ja Venäjän välisen yhdysliikenteen osalta, josta tässä on keskusteltu.




> Jos verkkoselostus ja laki ovat ristiriidassa, on verkkoselostus todennäköisesti väärässä.


Mutta mitään ristiriitaahan lain ja verkkoselostuksen välillä ei tässä asiassa ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> En ole juristi, kuten tietääkseni et sinäkään, joten on parempi, että käännyt jonkun juristin puoleen ja pyydät häntä selittämään, mikä ero on lailla, asetuksella, viranomaismääräyksellä ja sellaisilla teknisillä ohjeilla kuin Rataverkkoselostus ja Jtt.
> 
> 
> Ei niiden ero minua kiinnosta. Sen tiedän, että kaikki nuo on tarkoitettu noudatettaviksi ja tämä tieto riittää minulle.


Olisi syytä kiinnostaa, kun kerran säädöksiä tulkitset. Muutenhan säädöksillä ja sopimuksilla ei ole mitään merkitystä, jos niitä voi tulkita miten itse sopivaksi katsoo.

Vompatti omassa viestissään ja minä ja joku muukin aikaisemmin olemme jo selvittäneet, missä järjestyksessä valtiosopimukset, lait ja määräykst ovat voimassa. Siksi tulkinnan tulee perustua aina siihen, että se on sopusoinnussa juridisesti vahvemman asiakirjan kanssa.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Kerrohan sinä, millä perusteella tuo valtiosopimus koskee koko Suomen valtion rataverkkoa.
> 
> 
> Olen tämän keskustelun aikana varmaan jo 10 kertaa perustellut, miksi yhdysliikenne-käsite ei voi rajoittua pelkästään raja-asemien väliseen liikenteeseen. Kehottaisin lukemaan edelliset kirjoitukseni, kun en millään viitsisi kirjoittaa samaa asiaa enää uudelleen.


Olen varmaan sitten 10 kertaa yrittänyt perustella sinulle, miksi perustelusi on väärä, kun perustelusi on ristiriidassa lainsäädännön ja valtiosopimuksen kanssa.

Kertaan tämän vielä, viimeisen kerran:

Valtiosopimus määrittelee yhdysliikenteen valtioiden rataverkkojen raja-asemien väliseksi liikenteeksi.

Rautatielaki antaa yhdysliikenteeseen (joka on valtiosopimuksen mukaan valtioiden rataverkkojen raja-asemien välistä liikennettä) yksinoikeuden VR Oy:lle.

Jtt asettaa teknisiä vaatimuksia Venäjän rataverkolta yhdysliikenteen (raja-asemien välistä, yksinoikeus Suomen puolelta VR Oy:lle) välityksellä Suomen rataverkolle tulevalle kalustolle. Vaatimuksien perustana lienee Rautatierajasopimuksen sisältö, kuten PNu kirjoitit.

Raja-asemalta edelleen lähtevät vaunut ovat tulleet Suomen rataverkolle yhdysliikenteenä, mutta kulkevat siitä edelleen Suomen ja EU:n sisäisenä liikenteenä, johon yhdysliikenteen säädökset eivät vaikuta.

Jos yhdysliikenne olisi jotain muuta, venäläiset veturit kuljettajineen saisivat vetää junat minne vain Suomen rataverkolla. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti mikä hyvänsä juna, jossa on yksikin Venäjältä tullut vaunu, olisi yhdysliikennettä, ja sellaisia junia saisi vetää Suomessa vain VR Oy.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Kertaan tämän vielä, viimeisen kerran:
> 
> Valtiosopimus määrittelee yhdysliikenteen valtioiden rataverkkojen raja-asemien väliseksi liikenteeksi.
> 
> Raja-asemalta edelleen lähtevät vaunut ovat tulleet Suomen rataverkolle yhdysliikenteenä, mutta kulkevat siitä edelleen Suomen ja EU:n sisäisenä liikenteenä, johon yhdysliikenteen säädökset eivät vaikuta.


Katsotaanpa nykyisen sopimuksen edeltäjää, jonka sanamuoto on niin täsmällinen, ettei sen tarkoitus voi jäädä epäselväksi. 1 artikla toteaa:

Suomen ja SNT-Liiton rautateiden välillä avataan rautatieyhdysliikenne.

Tavarain kuljetus tapahtuu *niiden Suomen ja SNT-Liiton rautateiden asemien välillä, jotka on avattu näiden rautateiden sisäiselle tavaraliikenteelle*, uudelleen kuormaamatta tavaroita rajaluovutusasemilla.

Yhdysliikenne tarkoittaa siis kuljetusta nimenomaan määräasemien välillä eikä vain raja-asemalta toiselle. Anteron tulkinta asiasta on siten höpöhöpö juttuja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Katsotaanpa nykyisen sopimuksen edeltäjää, jonka sanamuoto on niin täsmällinen, ettei sen tarkoitus voi jäädä epäselväksi. 1 artikla toteaa:
> 
> Suomen ja SNT-Liiton rautateiden välillä avataan rautatieyhdysliikenne.
> 
> Tavarain kuljetus tapahtuu *niiden Suomen ja SNT-Liiton rautateiden asemien välillä, jotka on avattu näiden rautateiden sisäiselle tavaraliikenteelle*, uudelleen kuormaamatta tavaroita rajaluovutusasemilla.
> 
> Yhdysliikenne tarkoittaa siis kuljetusta nimenomaan määräasemien välillä eikä vain raja-asemalta toiselle.


Vanha sopimus on siltä osin selkeämmin kirjoitettu, se ei anna tulkinnoille tilaa. Silloin v 1947 maailma näytti myös täysin toisenlaiselta kuin nyt, valtion rautatielaitoksilla oli monopoli ja käytössä oli vain valtion omistamien rautateiden kalustoa, ja haluttiin poistaa esteet tavaran liikkumiselle sallimalla venäläisen kaluston liikkumisen Suomessa samoilla ehdoilla kuin suomalaisen kaluston. Sotakorvaukset ja muu idänkauppa ei olisi siihen aikaan voinut toimia muilla ehdoin. 

Uusi sopimus on melko varmasti ennakoiden kilpailun vapautumista EU:ssa kirjoitettu niin väljäksi, että sitä voi todellakin tulkita niin että yhdysliikenteen ehdot täyttyvät jo sillä että liikenne tapahtuu pelkästään raja-asemien välillä, ja niiden ulkopuolisesta liikenteestä ei oteta kantaa, vaikka kuljetus jatkuisi määräasemalle ilman tavaran siirtokuormaamista vaunusta toiseen. 

t .Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Uusi sopimus on melko varmasti ennakoiden kilpailun vapautumista EU:ssa kirjoitettu niin väljäksi, että sitä voi todellakin tulkita niin että yhdysliikenteen ehdot täyttyvät jo sillä että liikenne tapahtuu pelkästään raja-asemien välillä, ja niiden ulkopuolisesta liikenteestä ei oteta kantaa, vaikka kuljetus jatkuisi määräasemalle ilman tavaran siirtokuormaamista vaunusta toiseen.


Mutta Suomen ja Venäjän välinen liikenne ei ole EU:n sisäistä liikennettä eikä siitä ihan heti ole sallaista tulossakaan, joten kilpailun vapautumista EU:n sisällä ei tarvitse ottaa sopimustekstissä huomioon. Pikemminkin vaikuttaa, että sopimusta on haluttu uudistuksen yhteydessä yksinkertaistaa alkuperäisestä ja siksi itsestäänselvyyksinä pidetyt asiat on karsittu pois. Tuskin sopimuksen laatijoilla ole käynyt mielessäkään, että joku voisi kuvitella yhdysliikenteen tarkoittavan vain raja-asemien välistä liikennettä. 

Lisäksi rautatielain, verkkoselostuksen ja Jtt:n sanamuodot viittaavat aivan selvästi siihen, ettei yhdysliikenne-käsitteen tulkinta ole muuttunut vanhan sopimuksen ajoista miksikään. Samoin itäisen yhdysliikenteen rahtikirjoja käytetään nykyisenkin sopimuksen aikana todelliselle määräasemalle asti eikä vain raja-asemalle saakka, joka kertoo suoraan, katsotaanko kuljetus yhdysliikenteeksi vai Suomen sisäiseksi liikenteeksi.

----------


## PNu

Eipä tässä tarvitse edes arvailla, koska sopimuksen perustelut löytyvät eduskunnan sivuilta. En jostain syystä saanut suoraa linkkiä toimimaan mutta tämä löytyy, kun etsii asiakirjaa tunnisteella HE 246/1996.

Pikaisella lukemisella en löytänyt maintaa, että sopimus olisi uusittu EU:n rautatiekilpailun takia. Sen sijaan perusteluina kerrotaan seuraavaa:




> Neuvostoliiton hajottua ja Venäjän federaation perustamisen jälkeen tuli tarpeelliseksi tarkistaa rautatieyhdysliikennesopimuksen sisältöä ja terminologiaa sekä yksinkertaistaa voimassa olevaa sopimusjärjestelmää. Sopimuksella on tarkoitus järjestää Suomen ja Venäjän välinen rautatieyhdysliikenne. Suhteet muihin Itsenäisten valtioiden yhteisön (IVY) maihin ja Baltian maihin järjestetään erikseen. Euroopan unionin jäsenyydestä huolimatta Suomella on oikeus solmia itsenäisesti nyt puheena olevan kaltainen liikennealan sopimus. Sopimus ei myöskään sisällä sellaisia yhteisen kauppapolitiikan alaan kuuluvia säännöksiä, jotka toisivat sen Euroopan talousyhteisön perustamissopimuksen (Rooman sopimus) 113 artiklan nojalla eurooppaoikeuden piiriin.


MODEDIT/vko: Suora linkki asiakirjaan HE 246/1996.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Katsotaanpa nykyisen sopimuksen edeltäjää, jonka sanamuoto on niin täsmällinen, ettei sen tarkoitus voi jäädä epäselväksi. 1 artikla toteaa:
> 
> Suomen ja SNT-Liiton rautateiden välillä avataan rautatieyhdysliikenne.
> 
> Tavarain kuljetus tapahtuu *niiden Suomen ja SNT-Liiton rautateiden asemien välillä, jotka on avattu näiden rautateiden sisäiselle tavaraliikenteelle*, uudelleen kuormaamatta tavaroita rajaluovutusasemilla.
> 
> Yhdysliikenne tarkoittaa siis kuljetusta nimenomaan määräasemien välillä eikä vain raja-asemalta toiselle. Anteron tulkinta asiasta on siten höpöhöpö juttuja.


Nykyään noudatetaan nykyistä sopimusta, joten on turhaa pohtia sitä, mitä vanha sopimus sanoo. Vanhan sopimksen määrittely ei ole enää voimassa, eikä sitä noudateta.

Antero

----------


## JE

Kiintoisa kysymys on silti, perustuuko vallitseva tulkinta (että yhdysliikenteeksi katsotaan koko kuljetus) nykyisiin määräyksiin, vai onko se syntynyt vanhojen säädösten pohjalta väärin perustein.

----------


## PNu

> Nykyään noudatetaan nykyistä sopimusta, joten on turhaa pohtia sitä, mitä vanha sopimus sanoo. Vanhan sopimksen määrittely ei ole enää voimassa, eikä sitä noudateta.


Kyllä vanhaa sopimustakin kannattaa tutkia, koska uuden sopimuksen perusteluissa totetaan seuraavasti:




> Sopimuksen asiallinen sisältö säilyy pääosin voimassa olevan sopimuksen mukaisena eikä sopimus sinänsä tuo muutoksia vastuukysymyksiin tai rautatieliikenteen operatiiviseen hoitoon.


Mitä ilmeisimmin siis uuden sopimuksen laatijoilla ei ollut tarkoituksena avata itäistä yhdysliikennettä kilpailulle eikä siten myöskään muuttaa yhdysliikenne-käsitteen merkitystä. Siksi vanha sopimus auttaa ymmärtämään, miten uutta sopimusta pitäisi tulkita.

Toisaalta uudessa sopimuksessa ei missään kohtaa väitetä, että yhdysliikenne-käsite olisi määritelty uudelleen. Anteron tarkoittamassa kohdassa sanotaan uudessa sopimuksessa vain seuraavaa:




> Tavaroiden ja vaunujen luovutus toisena sopimuspuolena olevan valtion rautatieltä toisena sopimuspuolena olevan valtion rautatielle tapahtuu vastaanottavan rautatien rajaasemalla. Matkatavaran ja kiitotavaran luovutus tapahtuu tämän sopimuksen 2 artiklassa mainitun rautatierajasopimuksen mukaisesti näille toiminnoille avatuilla asemilla.


Toisaalta vanhassa sopimuksessa 2 artikla on käytännössä sama, kuin yllä oleva uuden sopimuksen 1 artikla. Vanhassa sopimuksessa sama kohta kuuluu näin:




> Tavarain, matkatavaran ja vaunujen luovutus toisen sopimuspuolen rautatieltä toisen rautatielle tapahtuu vastaanottavan rautatien rajaluovutusasemilla siinä järjestyksessä, joka on edellytetty sopimuspuolten samanaikaisesti tämän sopimuksen kanssa tehtävässä rautatierajasopimuksessa.


Asiasisältö on siis kummassakin sopimuksessa tältä osin täysin sama. Kun tiedämme, että vanhassa sopimuksessa tällä kohdalla ei oteta kantaa yhdysliikenne-käsitteeseen vaan ainostaan vaunujen ja tavaroiden luovutukseen rautatieltä toiselle niin miksi ihmeessä sama asia tarkoittaisi uudessa sopimuksessa jotain aivan muuta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Asiasisältö on siis kummassakin sopimuksessa tältä osin täysin sama. Kun tiedämme, että vanhassa sopimuksessa tällä kohdalla ei oteta kantaa yhdysliikenne-käsitteeseen vaan ainostaan vaunujen ja tavaroiden luovutukseen rautatieltä toiselle niin miksi ihmeessä sama asia tarkoittaisi uudessa sopimuksessa jotain aivan muuta?


Miksi tarvitaan raja-aseman käsite, jos yhdysliikennettä on minne vain suuntautuva ja päättyvä liikenne? Mikä ero on Venäjältä tulleen junan vetämisellä vaikkapa Turkuun venäläisellä tai suomalaisella veturilla ja miehistöllä, jos molemmat ovat yhdysliikennettä? Miksi yhdysliikenteen puitteissa venäläiset veturit ja miehistö eivät vedä junia Vainikkalaa pidemmälle, jos se kerran on sopimuksen sallimaa yhdysliikennettä?

Antero

----------


## JE

Mutta siinäpä se on, että kansainvälisen käytännön mukaan ulkomaisen osapuolen ajo-oikeus päättyy raja-asemalle, ja on aina päättynyt. Täysin riippumatta yhdysliikenteen käsitteestä. Vainikkalaa pidemmälle eivät venäläiset saaneet ajaa silloinkaan, kun yhdysliikenne aivan selvästi tulkittiin ulottuvaksi kuljetuksen lähtöasemalta kuljetuksen määräasemalle, eikä tässä ketjussa olevalle tulkintakysymykselle ollut sijaa. Eli: ajo-oikeus raja-asemalle ei ole sidoksissa yhdysliikenteen määritelmään, eikä ole koskaan sitä ollutkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta siinäpä se on, että kansainvälisen käytännön mukaan ulkomaisen osapuolen ajo-oikeus päättyy raja-asemalle, ja on aina päättynyt. Täysin riippumatta yhdysliikenteen käsitteestä.


Ennen asia oli yksinkertainen, enää se ei ole. Ennen ei ollut merkistystä sillä, sanottiinko yhdysliikenteeksi toisen valtion veto-oikeutta vieraan valtion puolella vai jotain muuta.

Ulkomainen tavarantoimitus on ulkomainen toimitus perille asti, mutta esimerkiksi lentorahtina tullut paketti ei kulje lentorahtina enää lentokentältä eteenpäin, vaikka se onkin lentorahtipaketti.

Jos yhdysliikenteeksi tulkitaan rajan yli tullut vaunukuorma perille asti siten, että siihen sovelletaan monopolia, syntyy ristiriitatilanne sen suhteen, että ulkomailta tulevan rautatierahdin kohtelu ei ole sama kuin kotimaisen vaan rajoitettua. Suomi on sopinut, ettei se tällaista huonompaa kohtelua tee, tosin minulla ei ole tietoa siitä, onko Venäjä mukana tässä sopimuksessa nykyään.

Tehtäisiinkö sitten niin, ettei Venäjältä tulleita vaunuja voi liittää normaaleihin juniin, vaan vain erityisjuniin, joita vetää VR Oy?

Mutta sitten voi alkaa ihmetellä, miten Venäjä puolestaan reagoi siihen, että heidän rahtiaan kohdellaan huonommin kuin muuta rahtia. Todennäköisesti esimerkiksi siten, että transito siirtyy entistä nopeammin pois Suomesta. Ehkä tämä onkin VR Oy:lle eduksi?

Antero

----------


## TEP70

> Mutta sitten voi alkaa ihmetellä, miten Venäjä puolestaan reagoi siihen, että heidän rahtiaan kohdellaan huonommin kuin muuta rahtia. Todennäköisesti esimerkiksi siten, että transito siirtyy entistä nopeammin pois Suomesta. Ehkä tämä onkin VR Oy:lle eduksi?


Transitoliikennehän on jo muutenkin vain kalpea varjo 1990-luvun alkupuolen tilanteeseen verrattuna. Öljykuljetukset ovat käytännössä jo loppuneet, samoin viljakuljetukset. Jäljellä ovat käsittääkseni vain erikoiskemikaalit.

Öljykuljetukset eivät enää Suomeen palaa, se mikä ei Vysotskin (Uuraan) ja Primorskin (Koivisto) terminaaleihin mahdu, menee maailmalle joko Tallinnan, Ventspilsin tai Klaipedan kautta.

Venäjällä on työn alla muitakin satamia Suomenlahden pohjukassa. Pitkän tähtäimen tavoitteena on varmasti myös Tallinnan, Ventspilsin ja Klaipedan tavaravirtojen kuivattaminen. Enkä ihmettelisi, vaikka erikoiskemikaalitkin haluttaisiin omiin satamiin.

----------


## Compact

> Mutta siinäpä se on, että kansainvälisen käytännön mukaan ulkomaisen osapuolen ajo-oikeus päättyy raja-asemalle, ja on aina päättynyt. Täysin riippumatta yhdysliikenteen käsitteestä. Vainikkalaa pidemmälle eivät venäläiset saaneet ajaa silloinkaan, kun yhdysliikenne aivan selvästi tulkittiin ulottuvaksi kuljetuksen lähtöasemalta kuljetuksen määräasemalle, eikä tässä ketjussa olevalle tulkintakysymykselle ollut sijaa. Eli: ajo-oikeus raja-asemalle ei ole sidoksissa yhdysliikenteen määritelmään, eikä ole koskaan sitä ollutkaan.


Porkkalan vuokra-aikana neuvostoliittolaiset ajoivat, ilmeisesti päivittäin (?), oman pikajunansa Vainikkalasta Pasilan kautta Kirkkonummelle ja takaisin. Kulku oli ymmärtääkseni yöaikaan. Aivan loppuaikoina alueen tyhjentämisen aikaan he siirtyivät päiväajoon. Vetureina käytettiin SZD:n höyryvetureita ja miehistöä koko matkalla ja pääradan/rantaradan suunnanmuutos tehtiin Pasilan alaratapihalla. Tämä liikenne ei tietenkään ollut tavanomaista yhdysliikennettä kun määräasemana oli "miehitetty vyöhyke".

Suomalaiset saivat ajaa 1940-luvulla melko pian heti sodan jälkeen ja ennen kuin VR sai Simpeleen-Parikkalan yhdysradan rakennettua, tavarajunia Neuvostoliiton kautta Elisenvaaran kautta koukaten. Siis Imatran ja Savonlinnan välinen liikenne hoidettiin samaan tapaan kuin ennen sotia. Puhtaita VR:n junia ja höyryvetureita suomalaisin miehistöin. Parikkalan/Tiviän neuvostoliittolaisena raja-asemaparina oli Syväoro.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Porkkalan vuokra-aikana neuvostoliittolaiset ajoivat, ilmeisesti päivittäin (?), oman pikajunansa Vainikkalasta Pasilan kautta Kirkkonummelle ja takaisin. Kulku oli ymmärtääkseni yöaikaan. Aivan loppuaikoina alueen tyhjentämisen aikaan he siirtyivät päiväajoon. Vetureina käytettiin SZD:n höyryvetureita ja miehistöä koko matkalla ja pääradan/rantaradan suunnanmuutos tehtiin Pasilan alaratapihalla. Tämä liikenne ei tietenkään ollut tavanomaista yhdysliikennettä kun määräasemana oli "miehitetty vyöhyke".


Olen jostain lukenut, että varsinainen VR:n ja SNTL:n rautateiden välinen matkustajaliikenne käynnistyi sodan jälkeen vasta 1953, mutta sitä ennen saivat suomalaiset, jos heillä oli jostain syystä asiaa itänaapuriin, ja viisumit kunnossa, matkustaa tällä Kirkkonummen-Vainikkalan erikoisjunalla, jossa oli ns kuriirivaunu diplomaatteja ja muita siviilimatkustajia varten. 

Sattuuko kukaan tietämään oliko Pasilan alaratapihalla peräti matkustajalaituri kyytiin nousemista varten, vai käytettiinkö joissakin tilanteissa matkustajaratapihaa? 

Viime viikolla tuli telkkarista dokumenttia Porkkalan vuokra-ajasta, ja näytettiin vanha filmipätkä missä suomalaiset vaihtoivat Pasilassa tuliaisia vuokra-alueelta junalla pois lähtevien venäläissotilaiden kanssa. Vaikka filmi oli suttuinen ja kuvattu pimeään aikaan, sai sen käsityksen että ihmiset seisoivat asemalaiturilla eivätkä lumihangessa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Porkkalan vuokra-aikana neuvostoliittolaiset ajoivat, ilmeisesti päivittäin (?), oman pikajunansa Vainikkalasta Pasilan kautta Kirkkonummelle ja takaisin.


Tuo Porkkalan tapaushan ei yhdysliikennettä ollutkaan, vaan asiassa toimittiin rauhansopimuksen ehtojen mukaan. Talvisodan rauhansopimuksessa vastaavia määräyksiä oli käsittääkseni sekä radalle Nurmi/Luzhaika-Vainikkala-Skogby-Hanko että Kelloselkä-Tornio (NL:lle suora yhteys Ruotsiin, joka tosin jäi toteutumatta).

Tuosta Simpele-Parikkala -tapauksesta en ollut kuullutkaan. Mielenkiintoinen tapaus joka tapauksessa. Kymmenen vuotta myöhemminhän sama toistui Joensuun ja Parikkalan välillä - tosin ainakin silloin Parikkalan vastine naapurissa oli Syväoro (jonne liikenne jatkui vielä pitkään Elisenvaaran päästä NL:n sisäisenä). Tämä myöhempi kokeilu epäonnistui, yhteistyö ei yksinkertaisesti toiminut jouhevasti, seurauksin että nykyinen Karjalan rata rakennettiin, ja että Parikkala-Syväoro -osuus lakkautettiin kokonaan 1958.

----------


## Compact

Sorry: Tiviä oli siis Suomen uuden rajan meidän puolella viimeinen asema ja Syväoro oli Venäjän puolelle jäänyt ensimmäinen ja SNTL:n uusi raja-asema. Syväorolle venäläiset rakensivat uuden ja komean, mutta pienen staliniläis-tyylisuuntauksen mukaisen asematalon. Jossain muinaisessa rautatielehdessä on siitä ollut valokuva.

Joensuun-Parikkalan välinen tavaraliikenne VR:n kokojunilla kulki Uuden-Värtsilän/Niiralan ja Värtsilän (SNTL) sekä Parikkalan/Tiviän ja Syväoron (SNTL) kautta. Välipaikkoja esim. Matkaselkä, Sortavala ja Elisenvaara.

----------


## Compact

> Ottakaa huomioon myös, että Imatran Pelkolan ja Svetogorskin välille on rakennettu valtionradan rinnalle yksityinen rautatie jonka ei tarvitse kuljetuksissaan noudattaa VR:n ja RZD:n välisiä sopimuksia. VR:n monopolia voi kiertää myös kuljettamalla vaunuja yksityisomisteislla junalautalla venäläisestä tai virolaisesta satamasta Suomeen.


Parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan -kommentti:

Tuollaista yksityisrataa ei ole olemassa, ainakaan vielä. Sellaisen radan rakentamiseen on Suomen valtiollakin omat painavat sanansa sanottavana!

Imatrankoskelle on rakennettu Pelkolan puutavaraterminaali, mutta sinne liikennöinti tapahtuu VR:n toimesta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuollaista yksityisrataa ei ole olemassa, ainakaan vielä. Sellaisen radan rakentamiseen on Suomen valtiollakin omat painavat sanansa sanottavana!
> 
> Imatrankoskelle on rakennettu Pelkolan puutavaraterminaali, mutta sinne liikennöinti tapahtuu VR:n toimesta.


Toissa vuonna oli monessa lehdessä kysesisestä ratahankkeesta kertova uutinen. Tässä esimerkkejä: http://www.tietoviikko.fi/doc.te?f_id=658938 ja http://www.esaimaa.fi/arkisto/vanhat...ttu3/sivu.html

Oliko se uutisankka?

Jos joku haluaisi sellaisen radan rakentaa niin tuskinpa Suomen valtiolla olisi mitään sanottavaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Täydennetään vielä hieman Pelkolaa: sinne pääsee myös suoraan Svetogorsk-Imatrankoski pääradalta, eli veli-venäläinen voi poiketa sen kautta tiputtamassa vaununsa terminaalille. Suora yhteys on toki myös Imatrankosken ratapihan suunnasta. Pelkola on osittain rajavyöhykkeen sisällä. Se on eräs Imatrankosken raja-aseman ratapihan osa. Pelkolassa on yksityinen Rolux-robottiveturi vaununsiirtoja varten. Ei siis edellytä VR:n vaihtoveturin käyntiä siellä.

Mutta erillistä yksityistä rautatietä ei ole eikä töitä ole aloitettukaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täydennetään vielä hieman Pelkolaa: sinne pääsee myös suoraan Svetogorsk-Imatrankoski pääradalta, eli veli-venäläinen voi poiketa sen kautta tiputtamassa vaununsa terminaalille. Suora yhteys on toki myös Imatrankosken ratapihan suunnasta. Pelkola on osittain rajavyöhykkeen sisällä. Se on eräs Imatrankosken raja-aseman ratapihan osa. Pelkolassa on yksityinen Rolux-robottiveturi vaununsiirtoja varten. Ei siis edellytä VR:n vaihtoveturin käyntiä siellä.
> 
> Mutta erillistä yksityistä rautatietä ei ole eikä töitä ole aloitettukaan.


Siitäkö oli sitten kyse että johonkin kohtaan olemassaolevaa rataa, valtakunnanrajan ja Pelkolan ratapihan välille, rakennetaan tai rakennettiin yksityinen yhdysraide, ja että tämä raide ei missään kohtaan ylitä valtakunnanrajaa? 

Siinä tapauksessa lehdet vetivät omia johtopäätöksiä eli jonkin asteen uutisankasta oli kyse. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Kiintoisaa on myös siltä kannalta tuon terminaaliradan pohtiminen, että koska se olisi rakennettu raja-asemien välille, se olisi tullut osuudelle jolla joka tapauksessa yhdysliikennesopimusten mukaan RZD:llä (tai yhdysliikenteeseen oikeutetulla venäläistaholla ylipäätään) on ajo-oikeus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiintoisaa on myös siltä kannalta tuon terminaaliradan pohtiminen, että koska se olisi rakennettu raja-asemien välille, se olisi tullut osuudelle jolla joka tapauksessa yhdysliikennesopimusten mukaan RZD:llä (tai yhdysliikenteeseen oikeutetulla venäläistaholla ylipäätään) on ajo-oikeus.


Oiskohan näin. Valtiosopimus koskee valtioiden ratoja, ei yksityisiä ratoja. Toki yksityisen radan rakentaminen rajan yli on asia, johon valtioilla on sanottavansa. Mutta sellaisesta mahdollisuudesta ei ole vielä mitään sopimusta.

Jos yksityinen haluaa rakentaa radan valtionrajan yli, se täytynee aloittaa siitä, että sekä Venäjä että Suomi hyväksyvät hankkeen ja antavat tarvittavat luvat rajavyöhykkeelle rakentamiseen. Rakentajan on myös saatava maa-alue hallintaansa tavalla tai toisella.

Jos nämä rakentamisen edellytykset toteutuvat, sitten vasta on edes tarpeen pohtia liikennöinnin kysymyksiä. Venäjän lakeja en tunne, mutta Suomen lain mukaan ei ole olemassa mitään VR Oy:n monopolia rautatieliikenteeseen yleensä. Monopoli on vain valtion hallinnassa olevalle radalle, ei yksityiselle radalle. Eikä vielä ole valtiosopimusta valtion rajan ylittämisestä yksityistä rautatietä käyttäen.

Antero

----------


## JE

Tämän tästä saa kun kirjoittaa epäselvästi...

yhdysliikennesopimuksella ei tietenkään ole mitään tekemistä yksityisraiteen kanssa. Mutta koska yksityisraide ei käsittääkseni ulottuisi edes raja-asemalle asti (Imatran liikennepaikan alaliikennepaikka Imatrankoski), ei VR:n kalustoon tai henkilökuntaan tarvitsisi turvautua siinäkään tapauksessa, jos siinä vieressä kulkevaa valtion rataa käytettäisiin samalla matkalla. Eli jos yksityisraiteella jotain kierretään, sitten Venäjän lainsäädäntöä, ei Suomen.

----------


## PNu

> Tarvitseeko mitään "tietoa" sen enempää kuin että tehdään kuljetukselle, jossa kuorma kulkee koko matkan venäläisillä yksityisvaunuilla, kahdet rahtikirjat, ensin yksi Kostamuksesta Vartiukseen ja sitten toinen Vartiuksesta esim Kokkolaan. Veturi vain vaihtuisi rajalla, mutta VR:n veturin sijaan Vartiuksesta Kokkolaan ajettaisiin yksityiveturilla.


Ehkä tätä aihetta voisi nostaa taas ylöspäin. Tämän uutisen mukaan rajalla vaaditaan siirtokuormaus eli pelkkä rahtikirjojen vaihtaminen ei riitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhdysliikenne Venäjältä Suomeen on edelleen VR:n hoidossa. Rajalla pitäisi siis tehdä siirtokuormaus, mitä Spacecomissa ei välttämättä ole otettu huomioon.


Haluaisin nähdä sen lainvoimaisen dokumentin, joka vahvistaa valtiosopimuksen tulkinnan näin. Minulle ei riitä vikamiehen tai valtion omistaman yhtiön palveluksessa olevan henkilön tulkinta.

Tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, haluanko Suomeen Virossa rekisteröityä ja toimiluvan sekä turvallisuustodistuksen saanutta operaattoria vai ei. Sen sijaan lienee niin, että mainitut tulkitsijat haluavat tulkita asian kuten tekevät siksi, että he haluavat syyn em. operaattorin tänne tulemisen estämiseen. Luultavasti kuitenkin kumpikin eri syistä.

Toki byrokratia ja juridiikka ovat ihmeellisiä. Näille tulkitsijoille varmaan kelpaisi se, että SRW Rail ajaisi junan Vainikkalaan siten, että mukana on yksi tyhjä vaunu. Sitten alkaisi rumba, jossa tyhjä vaunu irroitetaan junasta ja sitä seuraavan vaunun kuorma kipataan tähän tyhjään vaunuun. Sitten vaunun 3 kuomra kipataan vaunuun 2 jne. Näin SRW Rail on tuonut junarahtikuorman vain Vainikkalaan, josta lähtee uusi Suomen sisäisen liikenteen juna, koska se on kuormattu Suomessa.

Vaikka tämä touhu tehtäisiin kauhakuormaajalla, se olisi silti halvempaa kuin VR Oy:n rahti. Kun kerran saman touhun tekeminen kuormaamalla venäläisestä vaunusta kuorma-autoon on halvempaa kuin VR Oy:n rahti. Sillä kuorma-autolla kuljettaminen on kalliimpaa kuin omalla junalla kuljettaminen.

Antero

----------


## Eki

Saapa nähdä, kuinka käy... En usko, että Spacecomin kaavailut loppuvat tähän, vaikka toimilupa tällä kertaa raukeaisikin. Kun muistaa, että Spacecom = Severstaltrans, voi helposti kuvitella, että venäläisiä kiinnostaisi koko kuljetusketju alusta loppuun, ilman VR Cargon välistävetoa. 

Tuon valtiosopimuksen lopullinen tulkinta kaiketi ratkaisee. Mutta jos (kyllä, en ole lukenut koko viestiketjua...) kysymyksessä on vain SOPIMUS, niin sopimuksiahan voidaan toki muuttaa...

----------


## Compact

Vainikkalaan ilmeisesti saapuu rajan yli yksityisiä säiliövaunujunia. Liikennöitsijän veturi ei ole siis RZD:n niin kuin eivät ole säiliövaunutkaan. Tietääkö kukaan lisää?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Haluaisin nähdä sen lainvoimaisen dokumentin, joka vahvistaa valtiosopimuksen tulkinnan näin. Minulle ei riitä vikamiehen tai valtion omistaman yhtiön palveluksessa olevan henkilön tulkinta.


Eiköhän se ole EY-tuomioistuin joka sanoo sen viimeisen sanan jos asia viedään niin pitkälle. 

Muistan kun Suomi liittyi EU:hun (vai olik se ETA:an), että maantierahtipuolella kiellettiin ainakin aluksi kotimaanrahtien kuljettamisen ulkomaisilla rekoilla. Sitä yritettiin kiertää vekslaamalla perävaunuja satamissa tai terminaaleissa niin että ulkomaisen auton perässä oli suomalaisia perävaunuja, mutta kiinni jäivät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vainikkalaan ilmeisesti saapuu rajan yli yksityisiä säiliövaunujunia. Liikennöitsijän veturi ei ole siis RZD:n niin kuin eivät ole säiliövaunutkaan. Tietääkö kukaan lisää?


Minusta tässä ei ole mitään ihmeellistä. Oma tulkintani valtiosopimuksesta on, että Suomi ja Venäjä sallivat kumpikin omalle alueelleen lähimmälle raja-asemalle vieraan valtion alueella toimiluvan saaneen liikenteen. Sieltä Venäjältä siis saa tulla Vainikkalaan kuka vaan, jolle Venäjä on antanut luvan operoida Venäjän rataverkolla. Onpa sieltä siksi tullut suomalainen höyryveturi englantilaisen veturinkuljettajan ajamana. On tullut muuten venäläinenkin höyryvturi, mutta sitä ajoi venäläinen miehistökin.

Olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että tulkinta VR Oy:n yksinoikeudesta on väärä. Jos Spacecomilla on oikeus ajaa Venäjällä sekä oikeus ajaa Suomessa, sillä on oikeus ajaa molemmissa maissa jo molempien maiden puolesta myös rajan yli. Siis valtiosopimuksen puolesta.

Raja-asemalta eteenpäin kysymys ei ole enää valtiosopimuksesta.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Uusi kilpailija on ilmoittaunut julkisesti: Teollisuuden Raideliikenne Oy. Linkki Ylen uutiseen.

----------


## Eki

> Mitä te kuvittelette että tästä Suomen ...markkinoille hyökkäämisestä olisi kenellenkään mitään hyötyä?! Tämä sattuu olemaan niin pieni maa että eihän tästä mitään kultakaivosta saa tekemälläkään ... mutta kyllä täällä on asiat niin pienessä mittakaavassa että unohtakaa koko juttu!!


Suunnilleen tuossa muodossa kuultiin vastaavat tarinat ennen pääkaupunkiseudun linja-autoliikenteen kilpailuttamista 12 vuotta sitten. Vaikka ei sekään miksikään kultakaivokseksi muodostunut, mutta kuinkas silti kävikään...

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

http://ra.yle.fi/ramgen/radiouutiset/0800.rm osoitteesta on kuultavissa 
Aamun peili -lähetys, jossa noin kohdalla 3:00-6:00 min on juttua 
tavaraliikenteen kilpailusta. Linkki toimii ilmeisesti vain tänään 24.05.07. TR Group aikoo aloittaa liikenteen jutun mukaan jo ensi vuoden alussa. Edelleen jutun mukaan VR saa useita kilpailijoita tavaraliikenteeseen.

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on selvittämässä itärajan ylittävän liikenteen kuulumista kilpailun piiriin: http://www.mintc.fi/scripts/cgiip.ex...3&channelid=55
( SuomenVenäjän rautatiekuljetusten avaamista kilpailulle selvitetään ).

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

Edellä mainittu Liikenne- ja Viestintäministeriön selvitys ei ole vielä(kään) valmistunut. Sen sijaan Ratahallintokeskuksen selvitys aiheesta löytyy osoitteesta http://www.rhk.fi/?x31161=1815944 ( lyhyt tiivistelmä ) ja http://www.rhk.fi/@Bin/1812087/Rauta...distuminen.pdf
( PDF ).

----------


## JSL

> Suomalaiset saivat ajaa 1940-luvulla melko pian heti sodan jälkeen ja ennen kuin VR sai Simpeleen-Parikkalan yhdysradan rakennettua, tavarajunia Neuvostoliiton kautta Elisenvaaran kautta koukaten. Siis Imatran ja Savonlinnan välinen liikenne hoidettiin samaan tapaan kuin ennen sotia. Puhtaita VR:n junia ja höyryvetureita suomalaisin miehistöin. Parikkalan/Tiviän neuvostoliittolaisena raja-asemaparina oli Syväoro.


Veturimiesten liiton lehdessä oli taannoin juttuja tuosta liikenteestä. Löysin äskön vuodelta 1956 sopimustekstin, joka määritteli 
Parikkala-Niirala junien kulkua: http://heninen.net/sopimus/1956_f.htm Jos nyt muitakin sattuu kiinnostamaan  :Smile:  
Sääli ettei yhteyttä ole enää Elisenvaaraan.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Veturimiesten liiton lehdessä oli taannoin juttuja tuosta liikenteestä. Löysin äskön vuodelta 1956 sopimustekstin, joka määritteli 
> Parikkala-Niirala junien kulkua: http://heninen.net/sopimus/1956_f.htm Jos nyt muitakin sattuu kiinnostamaan  
> Sääli ettei yhteyttä ole enää Elisenvaaraan.


Osaakos joku rautatiehistoriaa tuntevampi kertoa, että miten paljon tuo Parikkala-Niirala -junien kulkua määrittelevä sopimus oli yhteneväinen ja toisaalta miten paljon se erosi Porkkalan vuokra-alueen läpi liikennöitävien junien kulkua määrittelevästä sopimuksesta...?

----------


## JE

Merkittävimmät erot seurasivat kahdesta tekijästä:

Ensinnä, Porkkalan vuokra-alueen läpi kuljetettiin ainoastaan matkustajajunia, tavaraliikenne kiersi Hyvinkään kautta. Parikkalan-Elisenvaaran-Niiralan reittiä sen sijaan kuljetettiin läpi ainoastaan tavarajunia, henkilöjunat etelästä Joensuuhun kiersivät Pieksämäen kautta.

Toiseksi, Porkkalan vuokra-alueen läpi liikennöitäessä junia vetivät SZD:n veturit, vaikka vaunusto oli suomalainen. Parikkalan-Elisenvaaran-Niiralan reittiä sen sijaan liikennöitiin suomalaisin veturein.

Edit: ja vielä täsmennän, että tämä selitykseni samaten kuin esitetty linkki liittyvät siis vuosien 1956-1957 kauttakulkuliikenteeseen Parikkala-Niirala. Compactin viesti, josta keskustelu tähän eteni, viittasi kuitenkin kauttakulkuun Simpele-Parikkala. Tästä episodista minulla ei ole tarkempaa tietoa.

----------


## Admiral Observer

KSML: VR:n raidekilpailija aloittaa vasta 2014



> Helsinki
> 
>  Julkaistu: 11.10. klo: 05:04 
> Päivitetty: 11.10. klo: 06:00 
> 
> VR ei saakaan kilpailijaa tavaraliikenteeseen vielä ensi vuonna. Yksityinen rautatieoperaattori Proxion Train pyrkii aloittamaan liikennöinnin vuonna 2014, kirjoittaa Keskisuomalainen.
> 
> Tavarakuljetusten aloittaminen viivästyy, koska yhtiö on saanut kerättyä rahoitusta odotettua hitaammin. Rahan puutteen vuoksi yhtiö ei ole saanut hankittua tarvittavaa kalustoa.
> 
> ...


linkki

----------


## hmikko

Hesari kirjoittaa




> *VR ei suostu vuokraamaan vetureitaan kilpailijalleen*
> 
> VR ei suostu vuokraamaan vetureitaan raideliikenteeseen kilpailijaksi pyrkivälle yhtiölle. Tavaraliikenteeseen mukaan haluava Proxion Train syyttää VR:ää monopoliasemansa pönkittämisestä, koska se tekee toimillaan merkittäviä esteitä raideliikenteen kilpailulle.
> 
> Yritykset kiistelevät rautatielain pykälästä, jossa on sanottu, että VR on velvoitettu vuokraamaan rataverkon käyttömahdollisuuksiin kuuluvia palveluja raideyhteyksineen kilpailijoilleen. VR vetoaa siihen, että lainkohdassa ei ole erikseen mainittu vetopalveluita, ja näin ollen kilpailijoiden pitäisi itse hankkia veturinsa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hesari kirjoittaa


Mun mielestäni Proxionin on turha valittaa. Hankkikoot käytettyjä vetureita ja vaunuja vaikka Baltiasta tai muista ex-Neuvostoliiton maista. Kun on kyse vain tavarajunista niin niiden huippunopeudella ei liene merkitystä. Kunnossapidonkin voivat järjestää varmaan helpoisti niistä maista. Silloin saataisiin aito referenssi, kannattaako yksityinen junaliikenne Suomessa vai ei. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Mun mielestäni Proxionin on turha valittaa. Hankkikoot käytettyjä vetureita ja vaunuja vaikka Baltiasta tai muista ex-Neuvostoliiton maista. Kun on kyse vain tavarajunista niin niiden huippunopeudella ei liene merkitystä. Kunnossapidonkin voivat järjestää varmaan helpoisti niistä maista. Silloin saataisiin aito referenssi, kannattaako yksityinen junaliikenne Suomessa vai ei. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Puhutaan nyt kuitenkin Rautatiehallituksen verovaroilla hankkimasta kalustosta, jonka VR myy romutettavaksi, kun ei myy Proxionille.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Vihjevitosena mainittakoon, että kulisseissa tapahtuu parhaillaan sellaisia asioita, jotka ovat onnistuessaan pelkästään positiivisia juttuja niin VR:lle, Proxionille kuin mille tahansa muullekin operaattorille.

Stay tuned.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hyvin on "joku" lobannut, kun yli puoluerajojen argumentit ovat melkein sanasta sanaan samoja. Taitavasti on rakennettu asetelma, jossa ei muka ole muita vaihtoehtoja kuin nykytilan jatkaminen tai markkinoiden täydellinen vapauttaminen ilman mitään säätelyä - sitähän lainauksissa kaikki kolme teilaavat kuin jonakin todellisena uhkakuvana.
> 
> Yhteiskunnallisen asiantuntemuksen puute on lainatuissa teksteissä hämmästyttävää noin pitkälle päässeiltä poliitikoilta. Luulisi jokaisen politiikassa jonkinlaisen aseman hankkineen tietävän, millaisia erilaisia hankintamekanismeja on käytettävissä ja käytetäänkin joka päivä kaikkialla Suomessa toimivissa julkisissa palveluissa.


Mielestäni tässä keskustelussa kannattaisi enemmän kiinnittää huomiota siihen, että kun tavaraliikennnne rautateillä on avattu kilpailulle jo muutama vuosi sitten, niin yksikään VR:n kilpailija ei ole aloittanut liikennettä. Proxionkin ja joku toine firma on saanut luvat jo aikoja sitten mutta junia ei kulje. Ainoa poikkeus on Stora Enson omistama veturi joka hakee raakapuuvaunuletkan suoraan Pelkolan raja-asemalta muutaman kilometrin matkan Kaukopään tehtaalle. 

Mutta mitä teollisuus eli EK ja sen kumppani SKAL eli Suomen Kuljetus ja Logistiikka (entinen Kuorma-autoliitto) haluavat? He ovat lobbanneet Liikenne ja viestintäministeriötä  että rekkojen sallittua painoa nostetaan 60 tonnista 76 tonniin. Eli VR:lle kilpailua, mutta ei rautatiepuolella vaan maanteille. Ja mitä se maksaa yhteiskunnalle? On lasketu että n miljardi menisi siltojen korjauksiiin. Tietysti joku "kummolamies" väittää että korjataan ne sillat muutenkin. Sanon suoraan että tämä EK:n ja SKAL:n ehdotus povaa rautateiden alasajoa ainakin pääratojen ulkopuolella kun road-trainit alkavat jyrätä Suomen teillä. Suomen sivuradat elävät teollisuuden kuljetuksista, jos niitä ei ole niin ei ole kohta ratojakaan. Ei edes kilpailutetu henkilöliikenne niitä enää pelasta. Ihmettelen että miksi foorumilaiset eivät ole reagoineet tähän lakimuutosehdotukseen?

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Itse en ole huolissani kuorma-autoyhdistelmien muutoksista, koska se johtaa pikemminkin maantiekuljeusten alasajoon. Tiet ovat jo nyt hajottamishuollon piirissä, raskaampi kalusto hajottaa myös huoltopriorisoidun päätieverkon. Tieverkkoon pitäisi upottaa sellaisia rahoja, joita ei automaattisesti saa, kuten ei nytkään saa.

----------


## JSL

Lappiin tulossa 100t kokonaispainoit ja 30m pituus ajoneuvoyhdistelmille. Syksyllä ensimmäiset 2 koeajokkia liikenteeseen. Kyllä se koko maahan laajenee aikoinaan.

----------


## Compact

> Proxionkin ja joku toinen firma on saanut luvat jo aikoja sitten mutta junia ei kulje. Ainoa poikkeus on Stora Enson omistama veturi, joka hakee raakapuuvaunuletkan suoraan Pelkolan raja-asemalta muutaman kilometrin matkan Kaukopään tehtaalle.


Luulen, että Stora Enso Oyj:n omistamalla mahdollisella veturilla ei ole mitään asiaa ajelemaan tavarajunia valtion rataverkolla Pelkolan ja Kaukopään välillä.

----------


## petteri

> Luulen, että Stora Enso Oyj:n omistamalla mahdollisella veturilla ei ole mitään asiaa ajelemaan tavarajunia valtion rataverkolla Pelkolan ja Kaukopään välillä.


Stora Enson veturi on ilmeisesti jo ainakin liikkunut valtion rataverkolla.

http://www.lvm.fi/web/fi/tiedote/-/view/4110450

http://yle.fi/uutiset/yksityinen_lii...oeajot/6403202

----------


## Compact

> Stora Enson veturi on ilmeisesti jo ainakin liikkunut valtion rataverkolla.


Minä kyllä puhuisin Ratarahti Oy:n veturista, en Stora Enso Oyj:n veturista. Ratarahti on käynyt yhden kerran viime vuonna pelkällä veturilla Imatra tavarasta Imatrankoskella, ei Pelkolassa. Todennäköisesti joutuvat käymään taas loppuvuonna jälleen kerran näytösluontoisesti Imatrankoskella, ettei "lisenssi" vanhene käyttämättömyyteen...

----------


## Karosa

Näkeekö minun silmäni oikein, että se on VR:n entinen Dv12?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näkeekö minun silmäni oikein, että se on VR:n entinen Dv12?


Eivät ne täysin oikein näe. Kyseessä on Move90-veturi, jossa kyllä on useita yhtäläisyyksiä VR:n Dv12:n kanssa. Mutta on eroavaisuuksiakin.

----------


## ess

> Näkeekö minun silmäni oikein, että se on VR:n entinen Dv12?


Itse luulin tuota joksikin iltapulun kököksi kuvanmuokkaukseksi alunperin.

----------


## Karosa

> Eivät ne täysin oikein näe. Kyseessä on Move90-veturi, jossa kyllä on useita yhtäläisyyksiä VR:n Dv12:n kanssa. Mutta on eroavaisuuksiakin.


Pahoittelut, en ole pahemmin rautatieharrastaja niin en tarkemmin noista osaa sanoa, muuta kuin että se näyttää Deeveriltä mutta ei sitten olekkaan, noh joka tapauksessa "hieno" veturi on.

----------


## JSL

Se Imatran veturi on kylläkin nykyään Dr45. Samasta paikkaa löytyy 4kpl Dv15 ja muuta roinaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se Imatran veturi on kylläkin nykyään Dr45. Samasta paikkaa löytyy 4kpl Dv15 ja muuta roinaa.


Ilmeisesti jättirekat jotka tulevat varmuudella Suomen teille kilpailemaan kuljetuksista jotka junat nyt hoitavat, koska LVM on jo päättänyt siitä ja saanee tukensa eduskunnan autopuolueelta ja maaseutumafialta, eivät huolestuta foorumilaisia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ilmeisesti jättirekat jotka tulevat varmuudella Suomen teille kilpailemaan kuljetuksista jotka junat nyt hoitavat, koska LVM on jo päättänyt siitä ja saanee tukensa eduskunnan autopuolueelta ja maaseutumafialta, eivät huolestuta foorumilaisia.


Rekkojen koon kasvattaminen parantaa kokonaisuudessaan merkittävästi Suomen kuljetusjärjestelmän energiatehokkuutta ja siis ympäristön kannaltakin hyvä päätös. Junaliikenne on kyllä Suomessa jatkossakin kilpailukykyinen riittävän suuren volyymin kuljetuksissa, jossa tavaraa ajetaan junalasteittain paikasta toiseen.

----------


## Mikle

> Ilmeisesti jättirekat jotka tulevat varmuudella Suomen teille kilpailemaan kuljetuksista


Yhdistelmien kapasiteetin nosto parantaa tehokkuutta siellä missä kumipyörien käyttö kuljetuksiin on perusteltua. Parantaahan se polttoainetaloudellisuutta yms. Rautatiet on ja tulee olemaan ylivoimainen kuljetuskapasiteetiltaan ja kilpailukyvyltään kun volyymit on tarpeeksi suuret. Siihen ei paljonkaan joku yhdistelmän painojen nosto vaikuta. Tämähän on ollut trendi jo muutenkin. Länsinaapurissa mm.isoja puuyhdistelmiä on liikkunut jo muutaman vuoden ja kokemukset positiivisia.

Yksittäisen autopuolen kuljetusyrittäjän kannalta asia ei taida olla kuitenkaan pelkästään positiivinen. Tarvittava rahamäärä uuteen kalustoon ja kaluston ylläpitokulut kasvavat. Ja alalla on pelätty, että taloudelliset hyödyt menevät ainoastaan kuljetusten tilaajille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rekkojen koon kasvattaminen parantaa kokonaisuudessaan merkittävästi Suomen kuljetusjärjestelmän energiatehokkuutta ja siis ympäristön kannaltakin hyvä päätös. Junaliikenne on kyllä Suomessa jatkossakin kilpailukykyinen riittävän suuren volyymin kuljetuksissa, jossa tavaraa ajetaan junalasteittain paikasta toiseen.


Koska Suomen rataverko on harva maantieverkoon verrattuna ja osa radoista vaajaakäytössä jo nyt niin voisi olettaa että pienempien erien kuljettaminen junilla loppuu sekä  suurempienkin erien niillä matkoilla joissa tavara siirtokuormataan autoista juniin, esim raakapuukuljetukset. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JSL

http://yle.fi/uutiset/vrn_monopolia_...paloin/6830001 Suomen Tasavallan ja SNT-Liiton välille solmittu rautatieyhdysliikennesopimus siis korvataan uudella. 
VR OY menettää varmaankin pitkällä tähtäimellä hommia aika lailla, mutta en usko että aivan yhdessä yössä kun kaikkien lupien hakeminen vie aikaa. Olisikohan venäläiset vaikkapa 
kiinnostuneet tulemaan Rahkamon firmaan mukaan, sitä sopii miettiä. Toisaalta venäläisellä rahalla ei lieni mikään ongelma hankkia sertifikaatteja heidän omille vetureilleen.

----------


## Jykke

Entäs matkustajaliikenne Venäjän maalle? Yksinoikeus säilynee siinä vielä VR:llä?

----------


## tkp

Fennia Rail tilaa kolme veturia http://yle.fi/uutiset/vrn_haastajan_...ukseen/7649602

----------


## aaltos

Satakunnan kansa kertoi 9.5., että Trafi on myöntänyt harjavaltalaiselle Valtasiirto Oy:lle raideliikenteen turvallisuusluvan viideksi vuodeksi. Lupa koskee alkuvaiheessa Harjavallan ja Porin rataverkkoa ja ilmeisesti myös Porin ja Harjavallan väliin jäävää rataosaa. Yhtiö kertoo alkavansa operoida Harjavallan suurteollisuuspuiston ja Tahkoluodon sataman välillä, mutta on neuvotellut myös muista yhteyksistä. Mikäli suunnitelmat etenevät, on kahden veturin hankinnsta tarkoitus sopia Saksassa 9. kesäkuuta. 

http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/lehdes...kaupoille.html

Sakari Aalto

----------


## aaltos

Valtasiirto Oy hakee tämän päivän Satakunnan kansassa palvelukseensa rautatieliikenneasiantuntijaa.
Sakari Aalto

----------

